# Cardiff 2008 Meet #1 - 16 February



## Gromit (Dec 5, 2007)

Okay so the votes have been cast and the date for the next Cardiff meet has been set.

For those of you who don't read titles properly that date is:
16 February 2008

Venue:
The Millers Tavern

Time:
18:00 onwards.

All welcome wherever you hail from. 
Yes even that motely crew from Bristol are still welcome! More than welcome.

Please indicate on the poll if you is comming like innit clart.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 5, 2007)

Depends on if im away for the weekend or not.... But missed the last one so will do my best to make this one or something.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooming!

*pant*


----------



## xenon (Dec 5, 2007)

A Saturday I presume?

If so yeah, AFAIK. Spose I should vote.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 5, 2007)

Yup it be a Sat.


----------



## softybabe (Dec 5, 2007)

Where're fizzerbirdie babe and Sweaty poo?


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 6, 2007)

Dunno 
I want them to cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome too!!


----------



## brianx (Dec 6, 2007)

Are middle aged square blokes welcome with you groovy kids?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 6, 2007)

As long as you buy me a Bday drink


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Are middle aged square blokes welcome with you groovy kids?



Well a middle aged square dude is organising it again as groovy kids are rubbish at such things . 

They made me most welcome last time. 

But I dont know if there is room for more than one of us middle aged squares 

All welcome as I said in the OP.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> As long as you buy me a Bday drink



Who me? So long as you promise not to sweat on us. 

Will you be wearing your birthday suit?


----------



## softybabe (Dec 6, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Who me? So long as you promise not to sweat on us.
> 
> Will you be wearing your birthday suit?




Birthday suit!!   hehehe!!!!

I'll buy u a birdie day drinkie, your sweatyness


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 6, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Who me? So long as you promise not to sweat on us.
> 
> Will you be wearing your birthday suit?




No just some Sure 24hr protection deodarant


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 6, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> Birthday suit!!   hehehe!!!!
> 
> I'll buy u a birdie day drinkie, your sweatyness




cool


----------



## 1927 (Dec 6, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> But I dont know if there is room for more than one of us middle aged squares



I take it I'm excluded then!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 6, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> I take it I'm excluded then!



never!!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> I take it I'm excluded then!


 
I see you as more or a rectangle or maybe a triangle.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I'm cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooming!
> 
> *pant*



just thought i'd quote this for extra leverage (not that strumps can edit it now anyway)

gotta come now mun!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> Where're fizzerbirdie babe and Sweaty poo?



oi you! u know tis a bannable offence to mess with usernames


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> I take it I'm excluded then!



only if we can swap ya for LMHF


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Are middle aged square blokes welcome with you groovy kids?



i'll be close enough to middle age by then!
seriously, don't worry about it, we is all shapes n sizes


----------



## METH LAB (Dec 7, 2007)

Can i come? I wanna get ripped on spoof,craNk,creep,ICE etc... and talk you all to death!! lol


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 7, 2007)

Death.....or cake!?   

Doh @ddraig! Barring any major incidents...I AM coming. I'm booking the time off on Monday so ner


----------



## brianx (Dec 7, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Are middle aged square blokes welcome with you groovy kids?



I wasn't asking for me. I've got a mate that wants to go.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 7, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> I wasn't asking for me. I've got a mate that wants to go.


 
Asking for a mate. Yeah yeah we've all heard that one before. Go on you can tell us your problem. Nasty rash is it? Theres creams for that now.


----------



## brianx (Dec 7, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Asking for a mate. Yeah yeah we've all heard that one before. Go on you can tell us your problem. Nasty rash is it? Theres creams for that now.


I'll be there Marius but where's the Miller's


----------



## Gromit (Dec 7, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> I'll be there Marius but where's the Miller's


 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&time=&date=&ttype=&q=millers+tavern+cardiff&ie=UTF8&ll=51.481303,-3.183525&spn=0.006388,0.014462&z=16&iwloc=A&om=1


----------



## brianx (Dec 7, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&time=&date=&ttype=&q=millers+tavern+cardiff&ie=UTF8&ll=51.481303,-3.183525&spn=0.006388,0.014462&z=16&iwloc=A&om=1


Never been there. It's a small town with a big heart.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 7, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Never been there. It's a small town with a big heart.


 
Link to a site with a pic.

http://www.cardiffpubs.co.uk/Pub.php?Pub=MillersTavern


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 7, 2007)

I dunno where it is either but s ok...I'm gonna force myself onto Betty and/or others early so they can take me


----------



## xenon (Dec 9, 2007)

River Side. Near the stadium. that's all I know. Only 4 quid ish in a cab from Cardif Central.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2007)

xenon said:
			
		

> River Side. Near the stadium. that's all I know. Only 4 quid ish in a cab from Cardif Central.


 
 

You were ripped off.  Mind you taxis from the station are more expensive.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 9, 2007)

You can walk from Cardiff Central in under 10mins. Not that I'll see ya there, cos my presence is being swapped for that of LMHF evidently. Sure Ddraig could have got a better deal tho.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2007)

I could be up for this. Are the mighty City at home that day?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep. West Brom are coming to pay us a visit.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 9, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> You can walk from Cardiff Central in under 10mins. Not that I'll see ya there, cos my presence is being swapped for that of LMHF evidently. Sure Ddraig could have got a better deal tho.




who is swapping who?????

you can both come and kiss and make up


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 9, 2007)

Yay!

Bombscare and I will be there...I hope they've changed 'the towel'! 

See if we can baggsy that big table again...i liked it there!


And I have now the 'Jackie Album' to sing all the way home to


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 9, 2007)

I ahve now? what sort fo friggin grammar is that?

Bloody bitter shandy


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 9, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fizzer's coming!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 10, 2007)

Mrs 1927 will be on the lemonade  

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=232486


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 10, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fizzer's coming!



dont worry strumps i'll make sure you dont get lost


----------



## 1927 (Dec 10, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> Bombscare and I will be there...I hope they've changed 'the towel'!
> 
> ...



You must stay this time!Spare room will be cleared out over chrimbo.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 10, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> You must stay this time!Spare room will be cleared out over chrimbo.




what about the nursery you will have to start decorating????


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 10, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> dont worry strumps i'll make sure you dont get lost



 

 


Can't.....wait.....to meet ya


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 10, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Can't.....wait.....to meet ya




I know, me neither, its been far too long


----------



## 1927 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> what about the nursery you will have to start decorating????



Don't remind me! Well not til bout July anyway 

It's all a bit weird at mo. I don't have a gf anymore, I have a mother for my children and I love here even more than I did before! odd man


----------



## GoneCoastal (Dec 13, 2007)

Heh, I feel the need to attend an Urban meet that's further away than London. So Cardiff methinks ..... haven't been there for a while so the date is in my diary


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2007)

YAYYYyyyyYYYyyyyyy


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2007)

SouthCoaster said:
			
		

> Heh, I feel the need to attend an Urban meet that's further away than London. So Cardiff methinks ..... haven't been there for a while so the date is in my diary




would be great to meet you again mate


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2007)

(is he nice Betty?!)


----------



## Gromit (Dec 13, 2007)

Crikey could we beat the last record of 4 attending?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> (is he nice Betty?!)




yes, he is wuvvverly


----------



## Gromit (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> yes, he is wuvvverly


 
Bet you say that about everyone.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> yes, he is wuvvverly



Yayy 

(is marius?)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yayy
> 
> (is marius?)




Yes he is wuvverly


----------



## GoneCoastal (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> would be great to meet you again mate



Hiiyaa there  How's you ? All well ?


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2007)

*is sensing a pattern with Betty....* 

*thinks about meeting everyone, staying at Bettys, getting drunk n having a laugh n gets excited again!*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *is sensing a pattern with Betty....*
> 
> *thinks about meeting everyone, staying at Bettys, getting drunk n having a laugh n gets excited again!*




marius has the welsh twinkle of Burton


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2007)

SouthCoaster said:
			
		

> Hiiyaa there  How's you ? All well ?




very good mate....im in Brighton for new years eve


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2007)

Does he now....

Pissed alot you mean?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Does he now....
> 
> Pissed alot you mean?



No   

he is also a mixed with a bit of max boyce banter style charm....


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2007)

Lmao ohgod...
*shakes head n chuckles*


----------



## Gromit (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> No
> 
> he is also a mixed with a bit of max boyce banter style charm....


 
Now on the face of it that sounds like a compliment, saying i possess charm. But then you have to go and bring Oggie oggie oggie boy into it!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 22, 2007)

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 22, 2007)

I was about to ask that FIZZY!!

 

*jumps up n down*


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2007)

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2007)

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2007)

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2007)

ARE WE THERE YEEEEEEEEEEET?!!!







 SOZ!  

am a tad excited...see you all in new year...not in pooter contact for next few days, so have a ball yall! 

Mhuwa

Besos xXxXx


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 23, 2007)

Merry Xmas and HAPPY New Year Fizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy and BombScare!!!!
And you lot in ere


----------



## 1927 (Dec 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you all from Mr and Mrs 27. Have a good one and we'll see you in The Millers!!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2007)

happy xmess nuttahzzz!>!>1>1.!!


----------



## softybabe (Dec 23, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> happy xmess nuttahzzz!>!>1>1.!!




innit!  We might take a rain check on this ...  bit scared now..


happy merry Xmas New Year everyone


----------



## Gromit (Dec 24, 2007)

Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 29, 2007)

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? 
Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? 
Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? 

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 1, 2008)

OMG OMG!!!

46 more sleeps!!!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 2, 2008)

45!


----------



## softybabe (Jan 4, 2008)

didnt anyone tell you girls....it's been moved to LDN


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2008)

43!!

(Omg...you're....joking right?  )


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 4, 2008)

How the fek did they manage to move the pub and everything to the big smoke?

Did they take the discusting towel as well? lol  


Strumps...methinks the softybabe jests...she's a minx that one


----------



## softybabe (Jan 4, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> How the fek did they manage to move the pub and everything to the big smoke?
> 
> Did they take the discusting towel as well? lol
> 
> ...




hehehe!  they moved the manky towel first and everything else was a doddle


----------



## softybabe (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh ... HAPPY 2008!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2008)

You...you....YOU minx!   

*dabs wet eyes and sighs cos can't get to London*


----------



## softybabe (Jan 4, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> You...you....YOU minx!
> 
> *dabs wet eyes and sighs cos can't get to London*




my bad...sorry...i is a naughty girl... 

Yay!  the meet is this yr!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 4, 2008)

Who is coming?

Am I right in thinking Xenon can't make it as he is in Latvia or somewhere over that neck of the woods?

Where's our Betty?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 4, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Who is coming?
> 
> 
> Where's our Betty?



Betty's coming, that's why she's sweaty!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh it says xenon is coming in the voting thingy...

Betty better be coming! She is looking after me!


----------



## softybabe (Jan 4, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Who is coming?
> 
> Am I right in thinking Xenon can't make it as he is in Latvia or somewhere over that neck of the woods?
> 
> Where's our Betty?




I thought Xenon's trip was canceled
Betty is probably busy getting into work mode after the long holiday...she'll b here soon i'm sure....well my tickets are booked....ready or not


----------



## Gromit (Jan 4, 2008)

According to the poll the definates so far are:
Marius, softybabe, SouthCoaster, Strumpet, xenon

The maybes are:
B0B2oo9, ddraig, editor, SouthCoaster 

Add to that those who will turn up even though they didn't vote.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 4, 2008)

Marius said:
			
		

> According to the poll the definates so far are:
> Marius, softybabe, SouthCoaster, Strumpet, xenon
> 
> The maybes are:
> ...



so then is southcoaster hedging his/her bets then or what? 

Oh and great if xenon is coming...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 4, 2008)

OI!

Bombscare and me are deffos!!!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 4, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OI!
> 
> Bombscare and me are deffos!!!


 
Vote then


----------



## softybabe (Jan 4, 2008)

Marius said:
			
		

> According to the poll the definates so far are:
> Marius, softybabe, SouthCoaster, Strumpet, xenon
> 
> The maybes are:
> ...




ddraig will be there... i think ...unless he has other plans that doesnt involve me


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 4, 2008)

Marius said:
			
		

> Vote then



I bloody well have!

I voted on 'are we there yet' and now I see that a few of you have been able to vote more than once...??? eh?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 4, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I bloody well have!
> 
> I voted on 'are we there yet' and now I see that a few of you have been able to vote more than once...??? eh?


 
Multiple choice. To allow both the comedy option and your true intentions.
I guess we can squeeze you in even though its going to be standing room only once word get around.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not going if fizzy isn't *stamps foot*


----------



## fogbat (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll try to make it, dependent on whether I can haz job by then.

Will see if I can drag tufty along.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool.

Which reminds me. Girls its about time you went out pimping on other 'Places Forums' Innit? Its always better when girls announce parties.


----------



## xenon (Jan 5, 2008)

No Latvia for me.


I'm definitely coming to this.

 Where is it again. Same place?


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm still hopeful for this one!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Who is coming?
> 
> Am I right in thinking Xenon can't make it as he is in Latvia or somewhere over that neck of the woods?
> 
> Where's our Betty?




Ola and happy new year you monkeys 

Im coming, but not right now 1927 

Can we dance this time?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

Yayyyy fogbat n tufty! 

Ohmy...I might meet....THE ed? 
*gulp*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yayyyy fogbat n tufty!
> 
> Ohmy...I might meet....THE ed?
> *gulp*



He's very smiley


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2008)

*random thought*

I should have called myself betty swollox! 

*drat*


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lmao



maybe if i buy the ed a few drinks even though its my bday, i can soften him up for another change  

shit i forgot he can read this


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

*passes Betty some tippex*
Quick...he ain't looking.....


Fukme we got a storm coming! Hailstoning like mad here! So dark! 
*hides under the desk*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *passes Betty some tippex*
> Quick...he ain't looking.....
> 
> 
> ...



I dont like hailstones, it used by my nickname and they hurt


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2008)

Must get chillieconcarne to come as well.......


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

Btw.......

42 more sleeps!!


----------



## Chilliconcarne (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> Must get chillieconcarne to come as well.......



I'll come 

But only if you hold my hand cos these guys scare me


----------



## Gromit (Jan 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *passes Betty some tippex*
> Quick...he ain't looking.....
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just got hail stormed. Then the thunder an lightning came. Then my electric flicked on and off and messed up my internet connection which i just fixed. Ah british weather!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2008)

Chilliconcarne said:
			
		

> I'll come
> 
> But only if you hold my hand cos these guys scare me



jeez ill have strumps hiding behind my back and you clinging on my hand 

ITS MY BIRTHDAY- 42 sleeps till im 33


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

I love bday sleepovers! 


Yukky innit Marius 
Very glad I'm in the warm house today


----------



## xenon (Jan 5, 2008)

I was meant to be over Ponty way today for  Mates birthday. Couldn't make it though. Waiting in for dad coming up from London.

Weather seems alright here in bristol.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 5, 2008)

Been sunny in LDN...u guys can come over


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

*gets on train with minime and dog*


----------



## Chilliconcarne (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> jeez ill have strumps hiding behind my back and you clinging on my hand
> 
> ITS MY BIRTHDAY- 42 sleeps till im 33



Just dont try and lick my ear....i've heard about you!   

Oooh your only 5 weeks older than me missy!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> jeez ill have strumps hiding behind my back and you clinging on my hand
> 
> ITS MY BIRTHDAY- 42 sleeps till im 33



HAAAA Youre older than me


----------



## softybabe (Jan 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *gets on train with minime and dog*




Are u here yet?!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

I got lost


----------



## softybabe (Jan 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I got lost




awwwwwwwww (((Strumps)))

We have to remember to give sweaty 33 birthday beats


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

TY 

We're gonna beat her?!?


----------



## softybabe (Jan 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> TY
> 
> We're gonna beat her?!?




yeah!  Birthday is not complete without the beats innit...sort of welcome to 33 like...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

Blimey....harsh lol


----------



## softybabe (Jan 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Blimey....harsh lol



wot can i say...tis a harsh world...oooh cruel cruel world we live in


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I'm not going if fizzy isn't *stamps foot*



Hell or highwater aint stopping me strumps


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> Can we dance this time?



I'm up for a boogie...though I did like the pub, cause it was big enough and not posh and the staff were great.

Can we get music in there??


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

Good to hear fizzer 

I'm up for a dance too.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

xenon said:
			
		

> No Latvia for me.
> 
> 
> I'm definitely coming to this.
> ...



Yay!

Do you wanna lift with us?

Bombscare says no probs picking you up and dropping you back door to door. No presh, just let us know...offer there loike innit


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

OK,

ARE WE THERE YET? is now gonna be joined with 
AND CAN WE HAVE MUSIC?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2008)

depends if Bettys going to bring her recorder I guess


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> depends if Bettys going to bring her recorder I guess



oooh, now thats an idea.

I am in the possession of several percussion instruments including;

a tamborine
a jews harp
a frog rubbing thingy (dunno what its called)
a crocodile rubbing thingy (dunno what its called)
an owl whistle thingy (dunno what its called)
a twirly hand drum
some bells
maracas

cant think of any more coz the honeyed ale is addling me brain


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

OOOOh ohhhhh!!!!

Just remembevered how could I forget my fav one!

A finger piano all the way from africa!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2008)

Oohhhhhhh baggsie the tamborine!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

Marius said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Which reminds me. Girls its about time you went out pimping on other 'Places Forums' Innit? Its always better when girls announce parties.




I've started a thread in community...if you guys can add a ten pennyth worth to it so it stays up for longer twood be good  

I'll do one for bristol again...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

This is gonna get confusing...loving iiiiiitta!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2008)

*goes cross eyed n grins*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2008)

I can play the spoons...... and the entertainer on the piano and black beauty on the euphonium


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2008)

Omg this is gonna be fun!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Omg this is gonna be fun!!




you wait till you see me dance


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2008)

Betcha rip up that floor!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Betcha rip up that floor!




breaking shapes is my purpose in life


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> depends if Bettys going to bring her recorder I guess




I threw that out after the dog started humping it 

I used to do a mean rendition of three blind mice on the ole recorder


----------



## 1927 (Jan 6, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm up for a boogie...though I did like the pub, cause it was big enough and not posh and the staff were great.
> 
> Can we get music in there??



I passed The Nillers yesterday and noticed a big banner proclaiming it as a venue for Reggae, soul and stuff. Haven't noticed it before so maybe times are a changing! maybe Corporal Ddraig could do a recce and report back to HQ. Then we can make a full blown assault when the time is right!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2008)

too many cerayzee posts ad peeps to respond to   

all the mega posters on this thread better blydi show their chopses on the night now right


----------



## Gromit (Jan 6, 2008)

1927 said:
			
		

> I passed The Nillers yesterday and noticed a big banner proclaiming it as a venue for Reggae, soul and stuff. Haven't noticed it before so maybe times are a changing! maybe Corporal Ddraig could do a recce and report back to HQ. Then we can make a full blown assault when the time is right!


 
I've been going there a lot lately to have a few games of pool with mates after Cardiff matches.

Most saturday nights they do seem to have a Reggae disco in the bar (We were in the lounge before.)

I don't know if people remember the guy with the big bandage on the side of his head, well he seems to set it up every week and still has the banadge on his head months later. Not sure what thats all about.

It always practically empty when we are there but we leave way before the disco starts, despite the staff trying to coax us to stay for the disco.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2008)

ok i'll give it a go...
fizzer! there is music sometimes, only seen (with my poor eyes) a v bad but funny karaoke in there once. that was in the other side where i thought we'd go last time as it had a pool table, but where we were sat was ideal. there's posters of previous gigs (long gone i think) in there as well.
same toilet mind...  

strumpet, i think softybabe means what we call bumps, i hope so! she's not tried to beat me on my birthday yet  

1927 - i shall try and remember to do a cycle-by one day this week, if it stops chucking it down like


----------



## 1927 (Jan 6, 2008)

I passed by again today, it says under new management, well says something like "new people new pub" so I guess that what they mena, Then another banner says venue for motown, reggae, soul and something else I cant remember! Could be on the up!!


----------



## softybabe (Jan 6, 2008)

ddraig said:
			
		

> all the mega posters on this thread better blydi show their chopses on the night now right



I'll show u my chopse...   R u going on the recce captain ddraig?


----------



## softybabe (Jan 6, 2008)

1927 said:
			
		

> I passed by again today, it says under new management, well says something like "new people new pub" so I guess that what they mena,




They'll do well to manage to get a clean towel ...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2008)

1927 said:
			
		

> motown, reggae, soul and something else I cant remember! Could be on the up!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 6, 2008)

ooh I can shake a fizzerbird tail feather if we have music


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 6, 2008)

oh and dont forget to put an aknowledgement post on the Cardiff threads in Bristol and community forums!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 7, 2008)

Definitely considering coming... I like the idea but it is honestly how I feel at the time and how much studying I have to do...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohhhhh Kali!!! I hope so! Wanna hug ya


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 7, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh Kali!!! I hope so! Wanna hug ya


----------



## xenon (Jan 8, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> Do you wanna lift with us?
> 
> Bombscare says no probs picking you up and dropping you back door to door. No presh, just let us know...offer there loike innit




Cheers. 
A lift there would be good. Think I'm staying over at a mate's in Ponty way, so might not need lift back. Not 100% about that ATM. 

If that's cool. Thanks.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2008)

OMG! a Welsh meet coming togther!!  
must be cos the brizzle lot are on t'ball


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2008)

39 MORE SLEEPS!!!! (I think)

*jumps up n down*


----------



## xenon (Jan 8, 2008)

ddraig said:
			
		

> OMG! a Welsh meet coming togther!!
> must be cos the brizzle lot are on t'ball




I forgot and abandoned my own Bristol meet up drinkies thread. 

Doh.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2008)

ddraig said:
			
		

> OMG! a Welsh meet coming togther!!
> must be cos the brizzle lot are on t'ball



Its the art of management innit, knowing when to delegate. If the Brizzle crowd want to organise our meets for us, go ahead I say.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 8, 2008)

Ahem. Who has been doing the organising??!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2008)

*points at Marius*


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2008)

and thanks to the estemmed mr burton for sorting it all out as well


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 10, 2008)

Marius said:
			
		

> Ahem. Who has been doing the organising??!!!!



Yeah thanks hon  

Though if I remember rightly you took the joy out of me and Betty grabbing you from your mates in nearby pub coz you actually turned up...pah spoil sport!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 10, 2008)

xenon said:
			
		

> Cheers.
> A lift there would be good. Think I'm staying over at a mate's in Ponty way, so might not need lift back. Not 100% about that ATM.
> 
> If that's cool. Thanks.



Hey Mr. xenon!

We will finalise the arrangements nearer the time and swap numbers etc etc.

BUT we will deffo pick you up from your door and you can come back to Brizzle with us or stay there whatever, no probs.

xXX


----------



## 1927 (Jan 13, 2008)

If this had been last night, we'd be there now!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 13, 2008)

I know!! 

34 MORE SLEEPS THOUGH!!!!!!


----------



## softybabe (Jan 13, 2008)

1927 said:
			
		

> If this had been last night, we'd be there now!




oi! dont wish it away b4 it's happened....


----------



## xenon (Jan 15, 2008)

^ Cheers Fizzer. That'd be most appreciated.

Be good to see you all again and urbs... Urbranites... What ever the term is, I haven't met yet.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 21, 2008)

ARE WE THERE YET?

Not gonna be around online much for the run up to this but will endeavor to pop in to annoy you all before th event!

(having rather a shitty shitfukwit of time at work, so much so am on verge of nervous breakdown  )

Either way...i'll be there, straight jacket at the ready...incase!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 21, 2008)

*gives Fizzer a big hug*
Hang in there!! Fuk em! (I'm not happy and trying to move on at work too...bit stressy innit pah)  
Must pm you my number at some point then.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 21, 2008)

Me three    having a shitty one at work too, them bastards

*joins in for a group hug


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 21, 2008)

aawwwwwwwww
*hugs softy*


----------



## softybabe (Jan 22, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> aawwwwwwwww
> *hugs softy*




Ta Strumps...

*squeezes tightly


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 22, 2008)

'Ello ..... I'm definitely going to be jumping (well sedately stepping) on the train for this wondrous event


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2008)

*squeaks from being squeezed n likes it*  

Yay SC! Think it's best we meet before we go off to Netherlands for the weekend!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 22, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yay SC! Think it's best we meet before we go off to Netherlands for the weekend!!



LOL


----------



## Gromit (Jan 22, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yay SC! Think it's best we meet before we go off to Netherlands for the weekend!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2008)

*sniggers*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol  :d


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the hugz you lush ones 

Work still shittier than shit...it's the politics of the place and have a feeling i'm being contstructively dismissed but can't prove it...yet!

I was hoping it would all be resolved by the Diff meet but it's looking highly unlikely...still I promise to shove it under the carpet and get on with whats really important and thats having a great time with some lovely people. Really looking forward to it 

Oh and yes...mobile exchanges coming soon...


----------



## softybabe (Jan 26, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Thanks for the hugz you lush ones
> 
> Work still shittier than shit...it's the politics of the place and have a feeling i'm being contstructively dismissed but can't prove it...yet!
> 
> ...



(((fizzerbird))) more hugs still...tell me where you work...i'll send my heavies round


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> (((fizzerbird))) more hugs still...tell me where you work...i'll send my heavies round




I'm tempted, I really am!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

21 MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*bounces around*


----------



## softybabe (Jan 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 21 MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *bounces around*



settle down lady!... *bounces around in the space vacated by Strumpy* hehehe!


----------



## brianx (Jan 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 21 MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *bounces around*



Twenty one more sleeps so that's three weeks in real money. January 21st plus 21 is errr March the whotsits. What date is it? Is it the 1st or 16th or something in between?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 26, 2008)

brianx said:


> Twenty one more sleeps so that's three weeks in real money. January 21st plus 21 is errr March the whotsits. What date is it? Is it the 1st or 16th or something in between?



It's Sat the 16th! FEBRUARY!

YaY!

You gracing us then brianx?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> settle down lady!... *bounces around in the space vacated by Strumpy* hehehe!



Sorry  *grabs softy n bounces in unisoN!!*



fizzerbird said:


> It's Sat the 16th! FEBRUARY!



WHAT SHE SAID ^ ^  !!!!!

*starts thinking about wtf to wear* 
(SO gonna be pming some of you to see what ya wearing!)



brianx said:


> Twenty one more sleeps so that's three weeks in real money. January 21st plus 21 is errr March the whotsits. What date is it? Is it the 1st or 16th or something in between?



Silly billy!  You coming? 





OMG this multi quoting is teh SHIT!


----------



## softybabe (Jan 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *starts thinking about wtf to wear*
> (SO gonna be pming some of you to see what ya wearing!)



boob tube and jeans of cos 


Not really, i think my days of boob tubing is long gone


----------



## brianx (Jan 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> boob tube and jeans of cos
> 
> 
> Not really, i think my days of boob tubing is long gone



That's what I'm thinking Softy.  Not that your days are long gone but mine are.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 26, 2008)

brianx said:


> That's what I'm thinking Softy.  Not that your days are long gone but mine are.



hehehe!  go on go on!  I dare u!  u know u wanna


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2008)

Wait...brian is a girl? Uummm not that guys can't look fetching in a boob tube.... 

Jeans? K I got some of them 

Would I be right in thinking it'll be a pub then back to someone's house type of affair?! Casual innit? 
*ponders if to pack something glam or not*


----------



## softybabe (Jan 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Wait...brian is a girl? Uummm not that guys can't look fetching in a boob tube....
> 
> Jeans? K I got some of them
> 
> ...



...or u could wear some tight short skirt 

Don't know about going back to someone's afterwards babes...last time we just got really merry and then went our separate ways...we were too mash up


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2008)

Ahh ok...well I'll be going back to Sweaty's! Stayin there! Heh. 

So...casual pub-ness? 
Tight and short isn't me. Tight sure...sometimes tee shirts or a fitted dress. Short...now n then (not too short though) but both? Gawd nO!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 26, 2008)

*Is looking forward to the 16th Feb*


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2008)

Are you gonna wear something tight n short SC?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Are you gonna wear something tight n short SC?


LOL.... What a thought ......... eurgh! If I find the thought of me in summat tight & short to be worrying, GOK what anyone else'd think


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2008)

Auntie Gok!? Oh he'd tell you how fabulous you were and that you need to make more of <insert best features here>  
And he prob. give you a big hug n a kiss...awww I love Auntie Gok


----------



## softybabe (Jan 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Are you gonna wear something tight n short SC?



hehehe!  Oh i hope the meet lives up to its anticipation...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> hehehe!  Oh i hope the meet lives up to its anticipation...


*begins to get worried*


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2008)

*sniggers*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *sniggers*


Oy!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello? 


*ahem*


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2008)

Meets used to be a predominantly male affair and ended in total dissapointment as noone turned up, we did manage 12 once tho!

But since the girlies have taken over the organising it seems so much better and looks like the next could break all attendence records!!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2008)

YAYYYYYYY!! 

Mebbe it could be a theme...boys in tight n short?


*chuckles*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> YAYYYYYYY!!
> 
> Mebbe it could be a theme...boys in tight n short?
> 
> ...


Flipping heck!! I'd have to find somewhere to change - I'll be on the train !

Therefore chances are slim to approximately zero


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2008)

*laughs*


----------



## softybabe (Jan 26, 2008)

1927 said:


> But since the girlies have taken over the organising it seems so much better and looks like the next could break all attendence records!!



Marius's had a sex change!   I thought Marius arranged it...


----------



## softybabe (Jan 26, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Flipping heck!! I'd have to find somewhere to change - I'll be on the train !
> 
> Therefore chances are slim to approximately zero



excuses excuses!


----------



## softybabe (Jan 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> YAYYYYYYY!!
> 
> Mebbe it could be a theme...boys in tight n short?
> 
> ...



Robin hood and the merry men?   woohoo!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> excuses excuses!


Again I lolz & lolz & lolz


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Marius's had a sex change!   I thought Marius arranged it...



OK maybe the idea was Marius' but the girlies have certainly done the promotion!


----------



## softybabe (Jan 27, 2008)

1927 said:


> OK maybe the idea was Marius' but the girlies have certainly done the promotion!



Yay!  Everyone gets sweets all round 

*hands out T-shirts with 'come to Cardiff meet' printed on


----------



## Gromit (Jan 27, 2008)

1927 said:


> OK maybe the idea was Marius' but the girlies have certainly done the promotion!


 
As per my orders. See post er [too tired to look]

/king of delegation


----------



## softybabe (Jan 27, 2008)

Marius said:


> As per my orders. See post er [too tired to look]
> 
> /*king of delegation*



*tuts* at ^ 

go sleep then if u're tired...tis late


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 27, 2008)

What to wear, what to wear?

Hmmmm...tights AND shorts did someone say ...oooh I dunno if it's me or not...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 27, 2008)

^ Well, it's definitely not me (although my hair can go like that when it's not been cut for a while  )


----------



## Gromit (Jan 27, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> What to wear, what to wear?
> 
> Hmmmm...tights AND shorts did someone say ...oooh I dunno if it's me or not...


 
Looks too much like hard work, Think I'll just come in my pants.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2008)

Marius said:


> Think I'll just come in my pants.




WAYYYY tmi  
I'm not sitting next to you! 




			
				softybabe said:
			
		

> Robin hood and the merry men?  woohoo!


Robin Hood Men In TIghts! 

Lol@pic Fizzer! Nail. Head. Perfick outfit for all the guys!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 27, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lol@pic Fizzer! Nail. Head. Perfick outfit for all the guys!



Aaaaaaaaaabsolutively nottachance!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2008)

Party Pooper


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 27, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Party Pooper


Oy ! You edit-ed !!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2008)

Edited? Me? You must be mistaken Sir. 


*whistles*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 27, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Edited? Me? You must be mistaken Sir.
> 
> 
> *whistles*


*frowns suspiciously* LOL


----------



## brianx (Jan 27, 2008)

softybabe said:


> hehehe!  go on go on!  I dare u!  u know u wanna



I do wanna Softy but a boob tube, hairy back and a beer gut isn't a winning combination. Even if I say "I'm a lady you know" I wouldn't make it to Newport train station alive I know I've tried.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 27, 2008)

brianx said:


> I do wanna Softy but a boob tube, hairy back and a beer gut isn't a winning combination. Even if I say "I'm a lady you know" I wouldn't make it to Newport train station alive I know I've tried.



lolz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 27, 2008)

Just a thought but I'm wondering if I could be a bit cheeky and ask if anyone has a bit of floor space I could crash on please ?

I don't take up a lot of room & I'm quite well-behaved ... LOL 

Ta muchly


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2008)

It's the done thing I think SC! 
Well...I was cheeky ages ago


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 28, 2008)

ARE WE FRIGGIN WELL THERE YET?!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> ARE WE FRIGGIN WELL THERE YET?!


 

You missed it, it was last week. It was brill. There was cake n everything.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 28, 2008)

Marius said:


> You missed it, it was last week. It was brill. There was cake n everything.




Bastardos!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 28, 2008)

Missed it!?!?  

*bottom lip starts wobbling....eyes get wet*


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't do it! 

You haven't missed it, i was mistaken. Its in a couple of weeks.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 28, 2008)

Marius said:


> I can't do it!
> 
> You haven't missed it, i was mistaken. Its in a couple of weeks.



Bastardo!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> I could be up for this. Are the mighty City at home that day?


 
You have to come Editor. 

Its now going to be a Cardiff vrs Wolves FA cup 5th round spectaular!!!

A sell out i'm predicting.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 28, 2008)

Marius said:


> You have to come Editor.
> 
> Its now going to be a Cardiff vrs Wolves FA cup 5th round spectaular!!!
> 
> A sell out i'm predicting.



Oh fek...does that mean we aint gonna be able to park near the pub again?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 28, 2008)

*pokes Marius in the eye*   

Ohgod it's gonna be packed in that there city innit....eish.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 28, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *pokes Marius in the eye*
> 
> Ohgod it's gonna be packed in that there city innit....eish.



What time does the footy finish?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> What time does the footy finish?


 
5ish

Although if Sky pick it to be a featured match that could change.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Oh fek...does that mean we aint gonna be able to park near the pub again?



nah u should be ok, city don play at the millennium stadium, they got their own ground a bit away


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 28, 2008)

Was gonna say "no idea"! fizzer lol. Not into footy  

I have the whole day off so was gonna come up in the day....mebbe meet some ppl for lunch etc? I dunno


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 28, 2008)

Okayyyyyyyy  me n SC gonna get trains n be there around lunch time (about 1.30pm). Who wants to meet for some scran!!!??


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 29, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Okayyyyyyyy  me n SC gonna get trains n be there around lunch time (about 1.30pm). Who wants to meet for some scran!!!??




I'm afraid we wont be able to make it until after 6 or so...don't bloody well wear yerselves out and 'peak' to early!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok mam!  

Must sort things with SweatyB too!!

*looks under sofa*


----------



## 1927 (Jan 30, 2008)

.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 30, 2008)

Is _*SHE*_ coming?


----------



## softybabe (Jan 30, 2008)

1927 said:


> Is _*SHE*_ coming?



*  who's she?  Sweaty?  'tis her birdie day innit...she must come out to play surely 

*loving the new smilie


----------



## softybabe (Jan 30, 2008)

have we decided what time to meet up from?  ...or are we just going let SC & Scrumpy get pissed from 12noon and sneak in about 9pm when they're on the floor...


----------



## Gromit (Jan 30, 2008)

softybabe said:


> have we decided what time to meet up from?  ...or are we just going let SC & Scrumpy get pissed from 12noon and sneak in about 9pm when they're on the floor...



Well the Millers is 6 onwards as per the OP. 
Give those going to the footy an hour to get to the Millers.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 30, 2008)

Marius said:


> Well the Millers is 6 onwards as per the OP.
> Give those going to the footy an hour to get to the Millers.



oh ok...noted!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 30, 2008)

*sneaks in*

Am hoping a few more people will come n meet for lunch n drinks! ?!? Cmooooooooooooooooooooooon 

Of COURSE Sweaty is coming! 

*sneaks out*


----------



## ddraig (Jan 30, 2008)

1927 said:


> Is _*SHE*_ coming?



don't fuckin start now you!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 30, 2008)

Marius said:


> Well the Millers is 6 onwards as per the OP.
> Give those going to the footy an hour to get to the Millers.



bloody wimmin! can't even read the OP


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 31, 2008)

Someone suggest somewhere for lunch btw!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 31, 2008)

MacDonalds


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 31, 2008)

*makes sure no one is looking and pokes Marius in the eye*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 31, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Someone suggest somewhere for lunch btw!





Marius said:


> MacDonalds



I was thinking more Burger King


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2008)

what u after strumps?

there's crumbs and one v near it in the arcade that does vegi/vegan stuff, or the brewery quarter for nando's and other chains, or nuff pubs init


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2008)

tis David Morgan Arcade


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 31, 2008)

Oneils irish brekkie is always a good way to oil the wheels for a sesh.....


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Oneils irish brekkie is always a good way to oil the wheels for a sesh.....



betcha strumps is a vegi tho 

seems to have good karma imo


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 31, 2008)

Vegggiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Burger King?!?!?! *pokes SC in the eye n all....*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 31, 2008)

whoops!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 31, 2008)

Hehehehhe 


BETTY!! *bounces about with excitement*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 31, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *bounces about with excitement*


Settle down now, c'monnnnnn ..... 



Are we nearly there yet by the way ?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 31, 2008)

*Makes SC bounce about too!!*   


16 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 31, 2008)

I might sleep on the train just to make it 17 and be awkward


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 31, 2008)

Lol I dont want more sleeps I want less!!!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 31, 2008)

You could sleep once every two days.... That would work... LOL


----------



## brianx (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it two weeks today then? I'll have to learn some Max Boyce songs because I've been told that's what Welsh people do when they go out, sing Max Boyce songs and cut their balls off if they beat England at rugby.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 2, 2008)

YES!!! 2 weeks today!!! Be nice to meetcha 

Yup definately learn some Max stuff and a bit of Tom thrown in as well....usuallu Delilah. I'd cut ya balls off now to save time if I was you


----------



## brianx (Feb 2, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> YES!!! 2 weeks today!!! Be nice to meetcha
> 
> Yup definately learn some Max stuff and a bit of Tom thrown in as well....usuallu Delilah. I'd cut ya balls off now to save time if I was you



You're a bad person Strumpet.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 2, 2008)

Am not! Was just being helpful mun


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Burger King?!?!?! *pokes SC in the eye n all....*


Have we decided where to eat yet btw ? 

*puts eye patch on and suggests Wimpy* 
*runs away rapidly*


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol not yet and NO to Wimpy! Dare you to wear an eyepatch though!  
We can nag some Cardiffians nearer the time via pm about where to go? 

Anyone offered you floor space yet SC?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lol not yet and NO to Wimpy! Dare you to wear an eyepatch though!
> We can nag some Cardiffians nearer the time via pm about where to go?
> 
> Anyone offered you floor space yet SC?


LOL - I could wear 2 eyepatches but I might fall off the train 

I'm gonna have a look at B&B's in a mo


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2008)

Just one will suffice! 

Ok...re: B&B's


----------



## brianx (Feb 3, 2008)

Have the lasses decided where they're going to meet while the blokes go to watch the football? I'll tag along with the lasses if that's OK.


----------



## brianx (Feb 3, 2008)

Should I take that as a no? Sorry girls.


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 3, 2008)

Will give the footy a miss but looking forward to meeting everyone in Cardiff


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 3, 2008)

brianx said:


> Have the lasses decided where they're going to meet while the blokes go to watch the football? I'll tag along with the lasses if that's OK.



Ditto


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2008)

*raises eyebrow at brian...*

Some of us aren't gonna watch the footie...believe it or not there will be blokes with us too....


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't think a decision's been made yet about meeting/eating/drinking etc....

(PS I'm a bloke and I'm not going to the football)


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> believe it or not there will be blokes with us too....


Yup  LOL


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Don't think a decision's been made yet about meeting/eating/drinking etc....



Not before 6 it hasn't no.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 3, 2008)

I might pop down to meet you bunch of weirdos if my money's not all gone by then.  But it probably will be.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *raises eyebrow at brian...*
> 
> Some of us aren't gonna watch the footie...believe it or not there will be blokes with us too....



init mun ^^^ 
do they think we're like. convenshunull?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Don't think a decision's been made yet about meeting/eating/drinking etc....
> 
> (PS I'm a bloke and I'm not going to the football)



if you don't mind a walk and can handle indian then the vegetarian food studio is lush
http://www.vegetarianfoodstudio.co.uk/


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> Will give the footy a miss but looking forward to meeting everyone in Cardiff





fractionMan said:


> I might pop down to meet you bunch of weirdos if my money's not all gone by then.  But it probably will be.



oooh  new people 
we'll have the millers rammed at this rate 
look forward to it!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 4, 2008)

Dont know if i can come now

All these Bday surprises are being planned for me, so at worst i will juts turn up for a wee while....

better than nowt i guess


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2008)

oh dear!
i'd edit that before the thread gets full of tears!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 4, 2008)

ddraig said:


> oh dear!
> i'd edit that before the thread gets full of tears!



ahhh stop- you dont need me there for the night to be a success...

I will come down and see ya all i promise


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 4, 2008)

*cries*


----------



## 1927 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Dont know if i can come now
> 
> All these Bday surprises are being planned for me, so at worst i will juts turn up for a wee while....
> 
> better than nowt i guess



Just make it known that bday surprises are not welcome cos you have ya own plans innit!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 4, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> ahhh stop- you dont need me there for the night to be a success...
> 
> I will come down and see ya all i promise



cos it does!  IIRC 16th Feb was specially chosen cos it was ur birdie day...u need to be there and stay the full course or u'll be sent to ur rm missy!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 4, 2008)

On the upside, Masterdk1 is insisting I go out and leave him and his mates in the house, so I may come along and meet up with strumps etc in the afternoon, hang about to meet everyone else and then head off before everyone starts having sex or something


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 4, 2008)

*perks up*
Did someone say sex? 

I might be just coming for a late lunch with SC and anyone else who wants to join us! Then meet at 6pm in the ermmm wherever we're meeting  then get a train back so no late night but that's cool 

YAY Kalliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 5, 2008)

Sex????????

maybe just a for a few hours then


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2008)

<sneaks in>

Sssssssh! You aint see me right..but...

ARE WE FEKKIN THERE YET!!!! 

<scarpers>


----------



## xenon (Feb 5, 2008)

*checks date*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2008)

sex?

Oh lord, I'm really not up to it at the moment...can I just watch?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 6, 2008)

Course you can! You can help me with the score cards  



11 MORE SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You can help me with the score cards


 
No pressure then. Oh no he's slipped on the dismount, thats going to cost him points!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 6, 2008)

I iz not perky 2day glad it's next w/end not this or i wld have to miss it 

 where're mi grlz to cheer me up


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> No pressure then. Oh no he's slipped on the dismount, thats going to cost him points!







softybabe said:


> I iz not perky 2day glad it's next w/end not this or i wld have to miss it
> 
> where're mi grlz to cheer me up



Aawwwww!
*puts a sunflower in softys lovely hair, makes her a cuppa n gives her a big cwtch*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 6, 2008)

softybabe said:


> I iz not perky 2day glad it's next w/end not this or i wld have to miss it
> 
> where're mi grlz to cheer me up


 
Just grlz? Can't i help with a few funny faces?


----------



## softybabe (Feb 6, 2008)

Ta Strumps n Marius...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 6, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Ta Strumps n Marius...


 
What do ypu mean ta? This is my real face, i haven't started to make funny ones yet!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> What do ypu mean ta? This is my real face, i haven't started to make funny ones yet!



Oh!  My bad...


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 6, 2008)

*sniggers*


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> sex?
> 
> Oh lord, I'm really not up to it at the moment...can I just watch?



Dogger!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2008)

Whats the plan then? Lol ummm - I'm a bit worried cos I don't know Cardiff and I'm not sure once i get there where the fuck to go? -If I come I will be driving.....Gimme a post code to meet you at strumps  and I will google map it!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> <sneaks in>
> 
> Sssssssh! You aint see me right..but...
> 
> ...




I'm really not....my head has been many other places, but I have a bit more space to think about this now.....


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 6, 2008)

Postcode? Ohhhhh ermm I dunno Cardiff that well but.......I will find out n make it happen 
Yayyyy gonna meet yoooo!!

Me n SC n Pap? are meeting for earlier. Me n SC about 1.30pm (not quite decided where yet!) and Pap a bit later then 6pm meeting the others. 
Will finalise plans in next few days?


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Postcode? Ohhhhh ermm I dunno Cardiff that well but.......I will find out n make it happen
> Yayyyy gonna meet yoooo!!
> 
> Me n SC n Pap? are meeting for earlier. Me n SC about 1.30pm (not quite decided where yet!) and Pap a bit later then 6pm meeting the others.
> Will finalise plans in next few days?



Cool


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 7, 2008)

I might be able to join in the fun, at least for the early part of the evening! 

Who's going to the football first, if there's urbs going could I tag along? I'll be standing on my tod otherwise....


----------



## brianx (Feb 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *raises eyebrow at brian...*
> 
> Some of us aren't gonna watch the footie...believe it or not there will be blokes with us too....



Sorry Strumps. I'd love to go to watch the football, but if there's a choice between standing in the rain moaning at a bunch of sweaty blokes or being in the pub with a load of groovy Welsh girls.. well what shall I do?


----------



## zog (Feb 9, 2008)

ah, if it's next weekend I'll try and pop along


----------



## softybabe (Feb 9, 2008)

brianx said:


> ... being in the pub with a load of groovy Welsh girls.. well what shall I do?



I'm not Welsh!  ...well not yet 

Yay!! this time Saturday week yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool zog 

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee WE'RE NEARLY THERE!!!!


----------



## brianx (Feb 9, 2008)

How about faggots and peas in the market to line our stomachs for the ordeal ahead?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 9, 2008)

UUugghhh. No thank you 

Am arriving in Cardiff early afternoon and a few of us are gonna go get a pub lunch somewhere  Not decided where yet lol. (I dunno Cardiff so....)


----------



## brianx (Feb 9, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> UUugghhh. No thank you
> 
> Am arriving in Cardiff early afternoon and a few of us are gonna go get a pub lunch somewhere  Not decided where yet lol. (I dunno Cardiff so....)



Let me know what time you'll be at the station Strumps and I'll meet you there. We'll find wherever you arrange to meet the groovy Welsh fuckers.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 9, 2008)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

Only a week to go


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 9, 2008)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

Sure brian. Meeting SC too  
Will finalise arrangements in next few days


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 10, 2008)

softybabe said:


> I iz not perky 2day glad it's next w/end not this or i wld have to miss it
> 
> where're mi grlz to cheer me up



DITTO!

Have a stinker of a cold...i'll be the one mostly wearing a red node! 

Should be over the wost of it by then.

Oh and I've decided on what i'm wearing


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 10, 2008)

What ya wearing then!?!??!?!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 10, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> What ya wearing then!?!??!?!



I'm getting me legs out...well some of them...erm by that I mean nOT exposing too much flesh NOT that I have loads of legs like a spider and getting thm all out...IYKWIM. 

Jeeeze I've confused meself...it's all this snot in my brain!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 10, 2008)

Flesh eh? Ohmy ya saucepot!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 10, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Flesh eh? Ohmy ya saucepot!



Erm actually, not that much flesh either as will be wearing tights


----------



## softybabe (Feb 10, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> DITTO!
> 
> Have a stinker of a cold...i'll be the one mostly wearing a red node!
> 
> ...




Hey fizzy!

I've got some kind of cold/hayfever thing going on...but i shall soldier on and hope to make my train to the 'diff 

Hope u're feeling better by Saturday...get 'em out for 'da girls


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 10, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Sure brian. Meeting SC too
> Will finalise arrangements in next few days


Am just looking at train times again at the mo' should be there about half one I think


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 10, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Hey fizzy!
> 
> I've got some kind of cold/hayfever thing going on...but i shall soldier on and hope to make my train to the 'diff
> 
> Hope u're feeling better by Saturday...get 'em out for 'da girls



oi oi!

'Hope'? 'Hope'? what is this 'Hope'?

You better be there missy or a spanking will be in order and anyway...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 10, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Am just looking at train times again at the mo' should be there about half one I think



Being the bossy old bint that i am...please dont get too rat arsed before we get there!

Looking forward to meeting you and others for the first time and some yet again...after 6 in the pub


----------



## softybabe (Feb 10, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> oi oi!
> 
> 'Hope'? 'Hope'? what is this 'Hope'?
> 
> You better be there missy or a spanking will be in order and anyway...



shhhhhhhhhhhh about the spanking...ddraig might be about  

anyho i got me tickets in Dec so i'll be there 

6 more sleeps....................YAY!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 10, 2008)

*bounces up n down!!!!!!*  

I AM STUPID excited again!!! 

Gonna check mine SC and will let ya know 

6 MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brianx (Feb 10, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *bounces up n down!!!!!!*
> 
> I AM STUPID excited again!!!
> 
> ...



You are so lovely Strumps. I just hope that it's not a big dissapointment for you.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone got any suggestions for somewhere for us to eat (or drink, or drink & eat) in the afternoon ? 
....... Just a thought like


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 11, 2008)

I doubt it'll be a disappointment brian! Looking like it's gonna be a fab day/night 

My last train is after 11 so I can stay out to play later! Yay!

Yeh cmon you 'Diffians...give us some suggestions near-ish the station maybe or on way to other place at 6pm?


----------



## softybabe (Feb 11, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I doubt it'll be a disappointment brian! Looking like it's gonna be a fab day/night
> 
> My last train is after 11 so I can stay out to play later! Yay!
> 
> Yeh cmon you 'Diffians...give us some suggestions near-ish the station maybe or on way to other place at 6pm?




Hey Babes

I like the Yard and it's nearish the station but ddraig says 'tis not great for veggies but its great for fish lovers...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 11, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Hey Babes
> 
> I like the Yard and it's nearish the station but ddraig says 'tis not great for veggies but its great for fish lovers...



Is the man with ya at the moment?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 11, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Hey Babes
> 
> I like the Yard and it's nearish the station but ddraig says 'tis not great for veggies but its great for fish lovers...



I love oneills and ddraig said the same


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool ok. 

*writes the Yard down*


----------



## softybabe (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Is the man with ya at the moment?



Soon to be ...but nah...lost his phone...


----------



## softybabe (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I love oneills and ddraig said the same



yum...soda bread and stew


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 11, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Soon to be ...but nah...lost his phone...



ahhhhh thats why lightbulb couldnt get hold of him


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 11, 2008)

softybabe said:


> yum...soda bread and stew



yes and the all day brekkie with colcannon

not for strumps though


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 11, 2008)

*writes ONeills down*

MMMmmmmm colcannon....


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 11, 2008)

Is there only the one O'Neills ?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 11, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Is there only the one O'Neills ?


No, there are two

one right by the station and the other about 3 mins walk away


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 11, 2008)

Ahh, thanks for that - which one should we be aiming for ? Tis a while since I've been to Cardiff

Hiyas & how's you by the way ?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 11, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Ahh, thanks for that - which one should we be aiming for ? Tis a while since I've been to Cardiff
> 
> Hiyas & how's you by the way ?



im good mate, looking forward to meeting you again on saturday

id say the one that was a bit further away


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 11, 2008)

Ta for that - yep -it's going to be good to catch up again - and meet some new folks too


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 11, 2008)

Dp


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2008)

La la lalalalalalala!

Woooooooo dooobie dooooooo!

Erm

Where,s he pub again? The 'after the footy' pub I mean and will there be music or am I gonna have to sing? ( Gawd forbid!)


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2008)

Caw that took an age scrolling back to original post for details...

Venue:
The Millers Tavern

Time:
18:00 onwards.



xXx


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2008)

Is it the Millers at 6pm??? Where ever that is! 

Looks like me n SC r gonna grab food at the nice ONeills....I think lol. About 2ish? Cmonnnnnnnnn who else is gonna come along n stop us getting too drunk before we meet up with Fizzer?!!?   




Eta - Ohhh ya scrolled! Ok


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Is it the Millers at 6pm??? Where ever that is!
> 
> Looks like me n SC r gonna grab food at the nice ONeills....I think lol. About 2ish? Cmonnnnnnnnn who else is gonna come along n stop us getting too drunk before we meet up with Fizzer?!!?
> 
> ...



You are forbidden to get drunk before we meet! 

Check out the link for the Millers on first post strumpy one, so you can see how far it is from yer lunch venue...if we get to the diff earlier i'll fone ya


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok ok ok    (only joking, we won't! Well...I won't. Can't say for drunkman though....)


Ohhhh ok 


Eta - Ohh that looks a nice place! Ain't too far at all either


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 12, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Ok ok ok    (only joking, we won't! Well...I won't. Can't say for drunkman though....)
> 
> 
> Ohhhh ok
> ...


I am extremely virtuous ... I *never* get drukned (where's the halo smiley when you want one ?)


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> I am extremely virtuous ... I *never* get drukned (where's the halo smiley when you want one ?)



It's terribly selfish of me I know...but i just don't want you guys to 'peak' to soon


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2008)

We won't AuntieFizz, we promise *uses halo smiley n smiles sweetly* 

I think Pap. was wanting to meet us before 6 SC.....PaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaP?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2008)

Pap?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2008)

Papingo


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh cool!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2008)

And I hope...Kalllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii too


----------



## softybabe (Feb 12, 2008)

cor blimey!  not long to go now...ooh da anticipatiooooooooooooon


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2008)

4 More Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 12, 2008)

And after tonight it'll be three 

*sc is good at stating the obvious*


----------



## 1927 (Feb 12, 2008)

I think me and Mrs 27 will be there once she has finished work, bout 8pm. That's if the bump aint playing up. Wont be able to drink tho cos will have car and will have to make it an early nite.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 12, 2008)

Sounds like there's going to be a very good crowd there....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Papingo



Miss lovely tits is coming as well

Ive missed her chest


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2008)

Nooooooo she isn't. I think I got it wrong  

Ohhh I'm sharing a room in April with MissLovelyTits?!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Nooooooo she isn't. I think I got it wrong
> 
> Ohhh I'm sharing a room in April with MissLovelyTits?!



dont bother taking a pillow


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2008)

*sniggers*

K....


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2008)

I've got a friggin coldslaw now!


----------



## zog (Feb 13, 2008)

you got chips to go with  it?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 13, 2008)

....and onion rings? 

*hugs fizzers coldslaw*
S ok we don't care, we'll still talk to ya


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 14, 2008)

Nearly there now


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 14, 2008)

*tries not to hyperventilate*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 14, 2008)

Lol :d


----------



## Gromit (Feb 14, 2008)

How many sleeps?

None for you pair i think. Too excited to sleep.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 14, 2008)

2 more sleeps UncleMARIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*bounces about*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL@Marius


----------



## softybabe (Feb 14, 2008)

bar hum bug... or whatever

I'm too stressed.......................grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

*goes back to drinking red wine


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 14, 2008)

(((softy)))


----------



## softybabe (Feb 15, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> (((softy)))



Ta babes!  Spoken to ddraig and feel better now   Cant wait to meet ya...one more sleep ish


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 15, 2008)

One More Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 15, 2008)

yay!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 15, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> One More Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you login early just to say that ? LOL


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 15, 2008)

ARE WE FEKING THERE YET!!!!!!


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 15, 2008)

Right- mob number strumps- i may make lunch with you and southcoaster as well!!!

see ya 2morro fizzer xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gromit (Feb 15, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> ARE WE FEKING THERE YET!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


 
Such terrible behaviour!
Right if you can't behave I'm cancelling the meet.
You've spoilt it for everyone.





See you tomorrow


----------



## brianx (Feb 15, 2008)

See you tomorrow evening at the Miller's kids. Be good you afternoon reprobates.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Right- mob number strumps- i may make lunch with you and southcoaster as well!!!
> 
> see ya 2morro fizzer xxxxxxxx


Hiyas !! Nice one


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 15, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> ARE WE FEKING THERE YET!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


Possibly. Maybe. Or maybe not. But then again possibly. Yes. Or no. 

Dammit, I've confused myself  
*Head explodes*


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 15, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *perks up*
> Did someone say sex?
> 
> I might be just coming for a late lunch with SC and anyone else who wants to join us! Then meet at 6pm in the ermmm wherever we're meeting  then get a train back so no late night but that's cool
> ...



May I join you peeps for pre drinks/food?


----------



## brianx (Feb 15, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> May I join you peeps for pre drinks/food?



Nelly don't be so polite gatecrash the fuckers they'll love you for it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 15, 2008)

Have a great time tomorrow everyone, Maybe I will make it one day! Just too tired and drained to make it tomorrow- had a crazy week.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 15, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> May I join you peeps for pre drinks/food?


Of course, we're meeting at Cardiff Station - I'm heading up on the train about 9 in the  morning and getting to Cardiff just after half one 

Think we're going to O'Neills after that


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 15, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Of course, we're meeting at Cardiff Station - I'm heading up on the train about 9 in the  morning and getting to Cardiff just after half one
> 
> Think we're going to O'Neills after that



I best get drinking some more beer so  the brekkie tastes better


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 15, 2008)

Cheers SC. You took the words right out if my reply! 

Will get the train up from Bristol for 1.30-2pm and txt you when I'm approaching O'Neills with a description of yours truely.

[starting to think the R.E./ART teacher disguise may do the trick]

Have a great evening


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 15, 2008)

brianx said:


> Nelly don't be so polite gatecrash the fuckers they'll love you for it.



I promise Brian I'll be on my worse behaviour (as long as I'm not let near cider which just makes me a saint)


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 15, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Did you login early just to say that ? LOL


No  (yeh...)



Sweaty Betty said:


> Right- mob number strumps- i may make lunch with you and southcoaster as well!!!
> see ya 2morro fizzer xxxxxxxx


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pm on the way 



nellyphant said:


> May I join you peeps for pre drinks/food?


Yes please do! You had a pm yet about where n what time? 



brianx said:


> Nelly don't be so polite gatecrash the fuckers they'll love you for it.


Heh what he said ^ 



kalidarkone said:


> Have a great time tomorrow everyone, Maybe I will make it one day! Just too tired and drained to make it tomorrow- had a crazy week.


(((kali)))  Hope so


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 15, 2008)

get to sleep you only have one more!!!!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't I'm SO excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(and I have to let my nails dry )


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 15, 2008)

*blows*


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 15, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> Cheers SC. You took the words right out if my reply!
> 
> Will get the train up from Bristol for 1.30-2pm and txt you when I'm approaching O'Neills with a description of yours truely.
> 
> ...



This good Srumpet? Will txt SC when I get near. Is it the one on St Mary Street or Trinity St?

Failing that I can always meet you peeps at the Cardiff train station for whenever


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 15, 2008)

Fine by me ...


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> *blows*



 


Dunno the address of the nice one nelly!  Ask Betty? She said it was the nicer one of the two! 

Yeh you can meet us at station too. We all seem to be arriving at similar times! 

omgomg


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 15, 2008)

No worries, will get the 12.53 from Bristol and c u at Cardiff station for 1.41pm  

PM me your mob and I'll txt you too


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 15, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> No worries, will get the 12.53 from Bristol and c u at Cardiff station for 1.41pm
> 
> PM me your mob and I'll txt you too



see ya at the station- i will walk us around to oneils and give you a guided tour along the way


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds even better  See y'all tomorrow oops !! I mean this afternoon !!


----------



## xenon (Feb 16, 2008)

See you nutters tomorrow in Millers.

Oh And Happy Birthday Sweaty!


----------



## xenon (Feb 16, 2008)

Ah yeah, this afternoon in fact...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

xenon said:


> See you nutters tomorrow in Millers.
> 
> Oh And Happy Birthday Sweaty!



yes cant wait

now go on its officially Bday- lets have one of you lot start it off


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappppppppppppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Birthday Bets.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 16, 2008)

Ooh, hope you all have a lovely time.     Especially you, sweaty.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

Marius said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappppppppppppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Birthday Bets.



Start a thread PLLLLEEEASE it has to be one of you lot


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Ooh, hope you all have a lovely time.     Especially you, sweaty.



miss lovely chest.... i sure will


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 16, 2008)

Morning everyone, see y'all a bit later on


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2008)

No more sleeps.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 16, 2008)

NO MORE SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(oi Marius that's MY line )

*bounces around til it's train time*

*wonders how Fizzers coleslaw is this morning*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> NO MORE SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (oi Marius that's MY line )
> 
> *bounces around til it's train time*
> ...



It's fekkin huge! Good job I'm not on the pull innit!

It's not even on me lip but just under me nostril...I tried using makeup but it looks like dried up crusted snot...very attractive 

Where's my own personal make-up artist of the stars when I need him...I'd be better off with some heavy duty camoflauge cream but hey ho.

Just have to make do...not gonna let the fact I look like the elephantmans older sister stop me from coming tonight!

And besides...I'm not gonna a toss once i've necked a couple of vodkas


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 16, 2008)

Marius said:


> No more sleeps.



Correction...i'm having a siesta in a bit


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Correction...i'm having a siesta in a bit


 
Thats a nap not a sleep.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 16, 2008)

Marius said:


> Thats a nap not a sleep.



Well wtf do you think a nap is if not a sleep?

Or are we gonna save the whole scientific speak of what constitutes a 'sleep' and a 'nap' i.e REM etc etc for later at the pub...should be quite an  enthralling conversation after a few bevvies *YAWN*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

Its nearly train arrival time


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweaty! What a beautiful day!

Just heading out it a bit for the station 

I'll PM you my mob.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> Happy Birthday Sweaty! What a beautiful day!
> 
> Just heading out it a bit for the station
> 
> I'll PM you my mob.




I know its gorgeous outside


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2008)

right, lost my phone so don't waste your money or credit.

might c ya laterz peepz


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

is the ed still comin down???

ed???????????


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2008)

2-0 in the footy! woohoo


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> 2-0 in the footy! woohoo



yeah and 2-1 liverpool knocked out of the cup!!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes we are there yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Posting from the Millers)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

Marius said:


> Yes we are there yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Posting from the Millers)



leavin now mate...se ya


----------



## zog (Feb 16, 2008)

you lot in the millers all night?


----------



## brianx (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello peeps I hope that you had a good time. I did go but you looked so lovely and as though you all new each other and I didn't want to intrude. I was the one who gave my seat up so you could all sit together. Sorry again what a muppet.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2008)

Brianx come back mate. We'd all love to meet you. 15 of us here nowand not everyone knows each other


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 16, 2008)

brianx said:


> Hello peeps I hope that you had a good time. I did go but you looked so lovely and as though you all new each other and I didn't want to intrude. I was the one who gave my seat up so you could all sit together. Sorry again what a muppet.



You daft apeth...
me and you in the kitchen shop with the melon baller it is then?


----------



## brianx (Feb 16, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> You daft apeth...
> me and you in the kitchen shop with the melon baller it is then?



I am but they are so lovely. Strumps and Fizz, Softy and Hayzyl happy birthday glamourous lady. Sorry if I missed anyone else's name but Marius looks like a good lad and think that Mr & Mrs 27 turned up as I was leaving 

Sorry again I used to have Firky style confidence to mix with a large group of people that I don't know but not now.


----------



## mysterygirl (Feb 16, 2008)

I know what you mean cos Im like that but honestly the thought is worse than the deed.  Go back!!  It will be fine, honest!  X


----------



## zog (Feb 16, 2008)

get on down there you daft get


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2008)

We in the disco section of the pub now. 
Dont let that put you off either. 

Man we drrunk.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2008)

Great to see you all again. Great night as expected. Will post more tomorrow, currently tucking in to curry and chips!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

I second that motion, very drunk. Going to bed.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!1

I'm home!! Safe n sound 
Ty Marius for escorting me , fuknell it was SO cold!! My bum is frowzewn

I had a fantabulously mazing time! *bounces*

Ohgod brain I cant believe we didnt get to meet ya properly! I enven said sorry and you dont need to move didnt i!??
Hope to meet you next time, you looked nice n friendfly 

Wow....I love vodka,.....and dancing....!!
Happy Bday HAYLZ hope you enjoyed it as much as I think you did! gheh


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

Yer welcome Strumps. I was well chuffing cold mind! Too cold to lead you away and kill you in a bizare internet murder headline way. Sorry to disappoint your mother.

Sorry i had to run (literally) when I got to the station. 
Just got on my train by the skin of my teeth.

*bounces* Damn you got us all doing it now.

I'm thinking May for the next meet seeing as some urbs are doing Amsterdam in April and need to save.
How does that sound to peeps? 
I'll do a proper thread when I can be arsed.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah we saw you two making off into the sunset arm in arm as you went to catch the train.

Actually it was too late for a sunset and it was the all encompassing GLOW that is the millenuim stadium and it was more Morecombe and Wise than arm in arm.

Still it paints the picture 


As always it was good to meet everyone, I love coming over to Wales. I know I did a shit load of talking cos I've lost me voice. And sorry I didnt get a proper chat with some of ya.

And I love them rissole things, cant wait for the next cos I wanna have Scotch Egg and chips. Can anyone package a load up and send some over 

Oh and what famous person do ya want us to bring next time.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Oh and what famous person do ya want us to bring next time.



That just made me spit tea all over Mrs 27's brand new laptop!!







You fucking knows it!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> Too cold to lead you away and kill you in a bizare internet murder headline way. Sorry to disappoint your mother.






Marius said:


> *bounces* Damn you got us all doing it now.


Heh 



Marius said:


> I'm thinking May for the next meet seeing as some urbs are doing Amsterdam in April and need to save.
> How does that sound to peeps?
> I'll do a proper thread when I can be arsed.


Sounds bloody good to me! I'll stay over night next time 



djbombscare said:


> Ah we saw you two making off into the sunset arm in arm as you went to catch the train.
> Actually it was too late for a sunset and it was the all encompassing GLOW that is the millenuim stadium and it was more Morecombe and Wise than arm in arm.
> Still it paints the picture


Beautiful weren't it 



djbombscare said:


> Oh and what famous person do ya want us to bring next time.







Lol@my typos in my other post...eish. Was kinda splodged! Meant BRIAN btw not brain *rolls eyes at self*
I had a brilliant time. *scoffs food n grins*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Sounds bloody good to me! I'll stay over night next time


 
Thats a bit presumptuous of you isn't it?  

But okay, how do you like your eggs in the morning?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

1927 said:


> That just made me spit tea all over Mrs 27's brand new laptop!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh god yes i'd forgotten about white Collin Jackson!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> Thats a bit presumptuous of you isn't it?
> But okay, how do you like your eggs in the morning?



 
Eermmm I didn't mean....I was....I actually meant in a B&B in Cardiff/Bristol (where will next meet be?)! You devil!  
Oh and thank you for letting me and Fizzer touch your special tool....it was amazing


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Eermmm I didn't mean....I was....I actually meant in a B&B in Cardiff/Bristol (where will next meet be?)! You devil!
> Oh and thank you for letting me and Fizzer touch your special tool....it was amazing



I touched it to, but not as much as you obviously. Did I touch it before or after you and Fizz?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

After


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> After


 
Definately after. They couldn't wait to get their hands on it.

I never expected it to be that popular. Even Bombscare grabbed it and started waving it about in front of everyone.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh he did too! He even held it close to his face and was grinning alot...oh and he waggled it in Southcoasters face too!


----------



## xenon (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice to see you all. Brian, you should have stayed mate. Don't think I spoke to you. Tut tut.

Quite funny, my mate Jon, had a bit of a school reunion moment there with SB's fella.

May sounds good. Think there's a Bristol thing towards end of March as well. Club Kabbooo, or something. Details over the border, in the Bristol thread.

Think I might head out for hair of dog situation soon. hmmm.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

What a wicked birthday i had- thanx guys couldnt have spent it with better peeps than you lot- we got a right little crew sorted aint we???? 

I still have motown going thru my head and visions of the old giffer on that chair watching all the girlies dance- he looked like he'd won the lottery

That landlady was well funny- untill she said, i was the drug dealer out of the bunch

Marius and strumps heading off into the night was a lovely sight as was mrs 1927 breaking out of the yoot Im sure she whipped 1927 when we got inside though


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

Just seen 1927 new tagline......


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Marius and strumps heading off into the night was a lovely sight as was mrs 1927 breaking out of the yoot Im sure she whipped 1927 when we got inside though




Yeah that was right funny! Imagine locking ya Mrs in the car and wondering what all the banging was, as the window was about to go thru!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Just seen 1927 new tagline......



I think at one point Strumps said I was cute like a puppy dog, or summat like that anyway!!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 17, 2008)

1927 said:


> That just made me spit tea all over Mrs 27's brand new laptop!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK ME he does dont he. now I know the fella ya mean. 

We didnt actually bring him he turned up on his own and then cadged a lift back. The famous one we brought over was a certion chap called KRS. 

The ladies got all gooey over him, dropped to their knees and went "we're not worthy" 

I think it was the Rhipnol and coke they were drinking but I dunno.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2008)

Is KRS famous then? Or am I missing the point totally!!!

Think the ladies would have got gooey over anything last night mind the way the drink was disappearing. At one point with all the ladies dancing their arses off all the blokes were stood round looking on, I felt like I was the chauffeur waiting for his charge to finish her appointment!!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Beautiful weren't it






marius and strumps go to catch the train


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 17, 2008)

1927 said:


> Think the ladies would have got gooey over anything last night mind the way the drink was disappearing. At one point with all the ladies dancing their arses off all the blokes were stood round looking on, I felt like I was the chauffeur waiting for his charge to finish her appointment!!




I thought it was the done thing. The ladies all go up and dance and we have stand there and collectivelly think up good excuses NOT to go up and dance
to Motown stuff.


Yeah love I'll . . er . . . lost me foot in the war. . . no. . . .I . . .er. . um. . . I'LL GUARD YOUR HANDBAG. 

Phew


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

BrianX !!!!!!

I feel really bad now. You were there when we first got to the Millers and I assumed you were one of the locals watching the footy. I can't be;ive we were so scary that you actually got up and gave up your seat when Strumpet came in with SC and Nellyphant. Strumpet and I told you to come back.

Actually, it was the first time we had met those three!

Next time PM someone and let them know you are deffo coming and what time etc and we'll know to ask random strangers sat alone drinking etc.

The whole point of putting out a thread for meet ups is that it is open to everyone from this online community to attend, you had just as much right to be there as those few of us that have met up before...you would not be intruding!!

Like the gorgeous strumpety one said ( and she's fekking gorgeous aint she! )
You seemed like a nice, normal friendly chap. I'm glad you've seen us in action now and hope you feel able to approach us in future mate.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 17, 2008)

Evening folks, not quite home yet but nearly-just grabbing some food....
What a great time! was really good to meet folks  and cheers for the welcome


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

xenon said:


> May sounds good. Think there's a Bristol thing towards end of March as well. Club Kabbooo, or something. Details over the border, in the Bristol thread.


 
No link you lazy promoter you?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Evening folks, not quite home yet but nearly-just grabbing some food....
> What a great time! was really good to meet folks  and cheers for the welcome



Ello you... glad you made it.

It was bombscare and Mine second visit to cardiff meet and we are already looking forward to the third!

You should come to a Bristol event SC, things start to pick up soon, so keep an eye on the Bristol forum


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> No link you lazy promoter you?



I'll link it in a tad as I think they now have a flyer...two ticks...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

*Link to Bristol event*

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=7121884#post7121884


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

Its a late night one then. Defo B&B needed. One that doesn't mind you staggering in at 5am.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

1927 said:


> I think at one point Strumps said I was cute like a puppy dog, or summat like that anyway!!


Hactuallahhh I said you weren't scary/grumpy looking at all. You were just a big cuddly bear 



1927 said:


> Is KRS famous then? Or am I missing the point totally!!!


Of COURSE he is.  Urban legend innit...or something 

Lmao@Morecame n Wise. I was drunk ok...and had my happy feet on 

Klub kaboo is just once a year?! Oh no....I want to come....ack...*counts pennies*


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=7121884#post7121884




Cool, I was gonna suggest this as the next Wales/Bris meet.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Ello you... glad you made it.
> 
> It was bombscare and Mine second visit to cardiff meet and we are already looking forward to the third!
> 
> You should come to a Bristol event SC, things start to pick up soon, so keep an eye on the Bristol forum


Cheers indeed.... and me too
I'll certainly keep me eye on the Bristol forum too ..


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lmao@Morecame n Wise. I was drunk ok...and had my happy feet on


 
Luckilly for me...

...cause in the pub at one stage you didn't think you'd be able to walk let alone jig and wanted a piggyback to the station.







Still looks a bit like Morecame n Wise too me.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol 

I underestimate my relationship with vodka. We get along very well. I forget how much I can drink and still stay standing!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL  

Evening Marius


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2008)

Any pics from this meet?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> LOL
> 
> Evening Marius


 
Good evening mate.

Once again big respect to you coming all the way from Brighton.
Glad to see that you survived the haunted B&B of death.

How much was that B&B afterwards? 
I'm tempted to stay over in Cardiff next time too. I hated leaving early.

In fact i could have quite easily gone on to a club.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 17, 2008)

editor said:


> Any pics from this meet?


I think Sweaty Betty took some


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> Good evening mate.
> 
> Once again big respect to you coming all the way from Brighton.
> Glad to see that you survived the haunted B&B of death.
> ...



Was well worth the journey  - i'll head up to another for sure... 

Haunted B&B of death ???????????????? LOL


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

I took some photos. Quick ones though so no idea what they're like will look at them tomorrow....too tired tonight. 

I feel same Marius. I will def. stay at a B&B or something next time. Will next one be Cardiff again then or Bristol?


And oi Ed...where was you?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> G
> How much was that B&B afterwards?
> I'm tempted to stay over in Cardiff next time too. I hated leaving early.
> 
> In fact i could have quite easily gone on to a club.


PM sent


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

editor said:


> Any pics from this meet?


 
I tried to take one on my camera phone and no surprises it didn't come out very well.






There were other cameras there though.
Hurry up peeps lets see them.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't want loads of me displayed all over the shop! 
I'm shy mun!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 17, 2008)

editor said:


> Any pics from this meet?



I didnt take me camera this time so I didnt take any But fee free to check the one out from before.

ddraig wore the same top, Actually all us blokes wore the same stuff before. You just kno all we did was spary a bit deodorant and went out the door.

Iin fact the only one sporting a different shirt was Marius. AN din order to create the scne he wore a rather fetching Electric blue silky number, with some nicely ironed Farahs. You could cut paper on them seams.

the girsl of ocure had gon out and got new tops matching handbags shoes and were several haircuts down the line from last time.

Oh and the pubs changed hands, and someone took the towel out of the bathroom which we were gutted about


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I don't want loads of me displayed all over the shop!
> I'm shy mun!




Yeah right. . .


----------



## zog (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry i didn't stay long - like normal, pop in have a pint and depart.

Good to see so many out and great to see lightbulb, who i aint seen for years.

All the folks I didn't speak to, catch you next time, maybe over in brizzle, I can't leave early then.

I trust you all had a good un, it looked like it was heading that way.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

Ohhh i missed you zog!? 

Lol Bombscare...I can be u know.... Not so much irl but as in my pic/s being plastered everywhere 
You still grinning, smiley?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

oooh just remembered this.

Funny as fek when Strumpet was showing pics of her offspring and then showed us a pic of the man in her life, to which Sweaty Betty was about to say, "oh she looks the spit of her father" when on closer inspection we new something was afoot...or should that be foo?  lol


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

LMFAO!!! THAT was so funny. 

*licks the screen*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

Betty sees family resemblences in all pictures i think.

She thought me and her looked like brother and sister in the one she took of us together.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

Talking of resemblences etc, I just could not see how some of you thought that bloke on the telly looked like morrisey? He deffo looked more like Robbie Williams to me


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

Same here Fizz. 

Lol Marius she did didn't she! Outside wasn't it? Ohhh she has a pic of us all outside!


----------



## cesare (Feb 17, 2008)

*waves at fizzzzzzzzzzer*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

cesare said:


> *waves at fizzzzzzzzzzer*
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Ellooooo gorgeous!!!

Come to Kabu!!! We miss you! 

xxxxXXXXxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Talking of resemblences etc, I just could not see how some of you thought that bloke on the telly looked like morrisey? He deffo looked more like Robbie Williams to me


Sorry..... LOL but I was in the "I though he was meant to be Morrissey" group as well


----------



## cesare (Feb 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Ellooooo gorgeous!!!
> 
> Come to Kabu!!! We miss you!
> 
> xxxxXXXXxxxxxxxxxx



Hugses to you and bombscare and krizzle 

I'd love to come to Kabu, I'm gonna check it out and count the pennies in my piggy bank! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Soz re derail, I was acksherly feeling jealous that I missed this cos I had a brilliant time at a Cardiff meet, blimey 18 months ago, that's scary!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Sorry..... LOL but I was in the "I though he was meant to be Morrissey" group as well



I just don't see it?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

cesare said:


> Hugses to you and bombscare and krizzle
> 
> I'd love to come to Kabu, I'm gonna check it out and count the pennies in my piggy bank!
> 
> ...



Yeah, we seem to be spending more time over the bridge than here these days lol


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I just don't see it?


Mind you tbf, I had had a reasonable quantity of beer so my judgement may have been somewhat skewed


----------



## cesare (Feb 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Yeah, we seem to be spending more time over the bridge than here these days lol



As long as you don't get stuck in Newport, you'll be fine 

Time I paid my folks a visit, better keep an eye out for the next Wales meet


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

(((Newport)))


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Yeah, we seem to be spending more time over the bridge than here these days lol


 
Arrange a meet in Bristol then. I'm sure a couple of Welshies would love to cross the bridge for a change. Me being one of em.

KaBu might not be a doable for me though I'm afraid.
Cardiff are playing at home the next day!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, we'll get Kabu outta way then take it from there...watch this space...or the Bristol the Brsitol forum.

Oh just found a pic of Strumpet starting off the dancing at the millers disco...


----------



## cesare (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> (((Newport)))



Oops 

Did I put my size 6s in it?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

And her dancing with Nellyphant:


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Talking of resemblences etc, I just could not see how some of you thought that bloke on the telly looked like morrisey? He deffo looked more like Robbie Williams to me



You mean this guy?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

That is the real Robbie you fool!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

Fleegle!! Thats it!

I spent ages trying to work out which member of the gang you mean't!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> Arrange a meet in Bristol then. I'm sure a couple of Welshies would love to cross the bridge for a change. Me being one of em.


Me being another!  Might not make Kabu either...am in N.Wales the weekend before and will therefore be as skint as the skintest bouncing skint person in Skintsville...but....we'll see....



cesare said:


> Oops
> Did I put my size 6s in it?



Lmao nah, am teasing you and giving Newport some luv at same time 


LMAO&Oi! @ Marius n Fizzer


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL @ this thread... it needs the real photos too


----------



## cesare (Feb 17, 2008)

If you book it now, Strumpet, you could prolly get a cheap fare?

My nan used to be well suspicious of Newport ... 'it's not really Wales, they just think they are' lol


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

No can do cesare  Very skint at mo as well....will have to play it by ear. 

Lol@your nan!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

_Image removed - person in photo withdrew consent - Crispy_


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> Betty sees family resemblences in all pictures i think.
> 
> She thought me and her looked like brother and sister in the one she took of us together.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> oooh just remembered this.
> 
> Funny as fek when Strumpet was showing pics of her offspring and then showed us a pic of the man in her life, to which Sweaty Betty was about to say, "oh she looks the spit of her father" when on closer inspection we new something was afoot...or should that be foo?  lol




oh yeah- class moment as i was also thinking lucky bitch- what a hunk she has


----------



## Madusa (Feb 17, 2008)

Good pics! 

MOAR! 




/nosey.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

I wish @ Betty!    lol 


 Photo! God I was drunk....and grinning alot 


Will look through the ones I took tomorrow...


----------



## Madusa (Feb 17, 2008)

You look great!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

Grinny and drunk is a good look for me eh? 
Aahhh was a fab. night 

My comfort zone is being stretched but....I'm gonna go with it. They need stretching sometimes don't they?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay my turn to complain about being photographed!

I so hate my smile. I must have been drunk for you to get me to smile in a pic


----------



## Madusa (Feb 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> Okay my turn to complain about being photographed!
> 
> I so hate my smile. I must have been drunk for you to get me to smile in a pic




I think anyone being that close to Betty'll make anyone grin like a loon! 

...not    that   you're grinning like a loon or owt...


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

You have a GREAT smiley smile Marius!! And yes you were trolleyed!


----------



## Madusa (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You have a GREAT smiley smile Marius!! And yes you were trolleyed!



Well, quite. it's actually nice to put a face to the...um...honey.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 17, 2008)

Can someoen tell me whose who in that pic betty posted??


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

OH FUKINHELL. 
OHMADS!! I SO forgot about THAT!!! Oh fuk you just reminded me ohgod.... lmao oh....jesus.....

*laughs n shakes head*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I wish @ Betty!    lol
> 
> 
> Photo! God I was drunk....and grinning alot
> ...



Which one were ya?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2008)

wish, i'd been there,  next time.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

Papingo said:


> wish, i'd been there,  next time.



I missed your chest terribly


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

who needs fucking MOJITOS when you have the millers


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone answer me question damnit!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Someone answer me question damnit!



they may not want you to know


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Someone answer me question damnit!



Left to right...

(names deleted)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks marius. *goes to look at picture again to laugh at them*


 


Just kidding!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> OH FUKINHELL.
> OHMADS!! I SO forgot about THAT!!! Oh fuk you just reminded me ohgod.... lmao oh....jesus.....
> 
> *laughs n shakes head*



So you've seen both my tools


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 17, 2008)

Strangely sc and strumpet look exactly how i imagined them to look!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that a good thing!??!  

I didn't reply becos I wasn't sure if we are sposed to name others in pics unless they do....?

OHgod marius....I am SO glad i didnt remember THAT pic when we met LMAO!!! Ohdeargod...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah its a good thing. 

I dont see the prob with naming others, though atleast i can laugh at your pic knowing who you all are now.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah its a good thing.
> 
> I dont see the prob with naming others, though atleast i can laugh at your pic knowing who you all are now.



aww you still smarting from that rugger thread??


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 17, 2008)

Keep on topic. 

I enjoyed barnsley winning yesterday though. That kinda made up for it. 

Seriously though, fuck rugby.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Keep on topic.
> 
> I enjoyed barnsley winning yesterday though. That kinda made up for it.
> 
> Seriously though, fuck rugby.



Yeah its great when an underdog side whoop a big side- youd know all about that though.........


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

*chuckles*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

Great pictures!
 

(Well, except for the one of me with the inane grin   )


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

I love the pic of the 'brother and sister'


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

erm...has anyone heard from Nellyphant?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Good point Fizz....I haven't. 


Didn't someone say you looked sinister SC?   (ya don't btw!)


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

SC sinister? lol!

Strumpets right, you don't.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

ooh and I've just realised rading through this thread...did I miss out on handling another of Marius's tools?

I only got to touch one! Thats not fair!

I want first go next time on the one that I never got to touch


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

Cheers Fizzer & Strumps 

I thought the pic makes me look slightly ummmmmm, vampirical   

And nope, not heard a thing from Nellyphant either


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

Off he went with a trumpety trump trump trump trump!!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I want first go next time on the one that I never got to touch



Um i don't think you do want to.  

I think someone need to explain to her in a PM and its not going to be me


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Off he went with a trumpety trump trump trump trump!!!!!


 

Morning sb... hope all's well & have a good day


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> ooh and I've just realised rading through this thread...did I miss out on handling another of Marius's tools?
> I only got to touch one! Thats not fair!
> I want first go next time on the one that I never got to touch



*sniggers loudly*
Eermmm Fizz....check the Naked thread for it first! 


Lol@Betty


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Off he went with a trumpety trump trump trump trump!!!!!


And thank you so much for that as well - I'll have that song in my head all day now!!   

*sings ohhhhhhhhhhhh n...* Aaargh *screams on train*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Off he went with a trumpety trump trump trump trump!!!!!


 
Hope he hasn't got the hump.

Oh wait thats camels not elephants. Damn I'm mixing my puns!


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Off he went with a trumpety trump trump trump trump!!!!!



Morning 

[trump trump trump]

Would have posted sooner but felt a bit worse for wear yesterday. What's this about Colin Jackson? Was he on Celebrity Come Dancin' too? 

I had to sacrifice myself for the guys to the disco weaving whims of the ladies with only my reineforced 'drinkin from 1.30pm' booze coat to protect me!

Thanks DJBombScare for giving me a lift back to Bristol, it was muchly appreciated


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> Morning
> 
> [trump trump trump]
> 
> ...



you made it home then....thought you and chris were gonna skip off in the sunset together....


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> you made it home then....thought you and chris were gonna skip off in the sunset together....



Yes arrived back in Bristol all in one piece n' safe and sound. 

Had a lovely night all thanks you v.much. Definately the people that the made the evening for me 

It made me giggle lots when the fro'town came on, I'm sure someone put the devils shoes on me! I loved it and I didn't touch one drop of cider that evening! I do remember swinging Fizzerbird around the room...so funny!

Boingin', bouncin', bumpin', skippin'.... it'll be riverdancin' next!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 18, 2008)

*is envious* Kinda wish I had come now.....or rather wish I had had the energy and inclination


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *sniggers loudly*
> Eermmm Fizz....check the Naked thread for it first!
> 
> 
> Lol@Betty



Eh? OMG! What page on nekkid thread?

Have I got wrong end of stick again! 

oh LOL@Betty 

I've got bloody song in my bonce now!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> *is envious* Kinda wish I had come now.....or rather wish I had had the energy and inclination




You would have loved it!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> I do remember swinging Fizzerbird around the room...so funny!
> 
> Boingin', bouncin', bumpin', skippin'.... it'll be riverdancin' next!



How could I forget! 

I think Strumpet fell prey to you whirlitzer style dancing too!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

Where's the friggin nekkid thread gawn?


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> How could I forget!
> 
> I think Strumpet fell prey to you whirlitzer style dancing too!



All are equal and worthy in the dancin' domain..

[does a little shimmy]

Was great fun and very impromptu


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> Thanks DJBombScare for giving me a lift back to Bristol, it was muchly appreciated



No worries I like to make sure everyone gets back OK


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> No worries I like to make sure everyone gets back OK



Cheers fella


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I think Strumpet fell prey to you whirlitzer style dancing too!



Ohhhhhh yes! I was swunged and twirled around big style. Just hope no one saw my pants as at one point I think both my feet were off the floor!! 


I am not sure which page our Marius is on Fizz and I'm kinda too scared to go look again


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

It took up pages 3-5. It was a big pic. Wide angle lens.

/deluded

And why don't I believe you? Bet you have snuck another peek. Women are notorious fibbers about such things.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

I SO didn't go look again...it scared me the first time! 
You are a VERY rude man


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just checked the poll and everyone who said they would turn up did, and 2 of 9 who said probably. That is defo a record for the Welsh meet. Did anyone turn up who didnt reply to the poll, or was it just the 12 of us?

What odds on Xenon's mate coming on board? look out for a poster named Captain Chorizo, Corporal Chipolata , Sergeant salami, or any similar meat product with a military rank!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Heh. When I asked him if he was an Urbanite...he said "no....not .....yet"


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I've got bloody song in my bonce now!


I had that Nelly The Elephant in my head all morning too!!   Thanks SB !!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I didn't til YOU sent part of it to me in a damn text today mister


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You are a VERY rude man


 
Thats libel! 

I'm the very model of politeness and always say please and thank you!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Well I didn't til YOU sent part of it to me in a damn text today mister


Look, I was sharing the joy   

Evening Marius  (& evening Mr27 too )


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Heh. When I asked him if he was an Urbanite...he said "no....not .....yet"



I'm gonna remind him to sign up.
*hides post history*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> I had that Nelly The Elephant in my head all morning too!!   Thanks SB !!



I still have band of gold churning, not even nelly the elephant would shift it


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

xenon said:


> I'm gonna remind him to sign up.
> *hides post history*



lightbulb has been back reading since saturday, he's already read all the thread...bless


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> Just checked the poll and everyone who said they would turn up did, and 2 of 9 who said probably. That is defo a record for the Welsh meet. Did anyone turn up who didnt reply to the poll, or was it just the 12 of us?
> 
> What odds on Xenon's mate coming on board? look out for a poster named Captain Chorizo, Corporal Chipolata , Sergeant salami, or any similar meat product with a military rank!


 
I think we had 17 urbanites (if we count Brianx) and 3 non urbanites if we count my mate who stayed for one beer.

Oh and 3 of the 9 probs turned up not 2.

Checking my math we had a couple who turned up without voting. Damn their eyes! Vote next time. I don't do these polls for fun you know!!! 

Oh okay I do!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I still have band of gold churning, not even nelly the elephant would shift it


Pleeeeeease ! Don't mention it *again*


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2008)

What, they've compromised the statistical integraty of an Urban poll.

The swines.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

xenon said:


> I'm gonna remind him to sign up.
> *hides post history*









Now that you're gooooooooooooooooooone...all thats left is a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand of gooooooooooooooooooooooooooold


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

xenon said:


> What, they've compromised the statistical integraty of an Urban poll.
> 
> The swines.


LOL


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Now that you're gooooooooooooooooooone...all thats left is a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand of gooooooooooooooooooooooooooold



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh if you were still here with me ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh since you been gone ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh if you were still here with me ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh since you been gone ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




Argh! Ear worms.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

xenon said:


> What, they've compromised the statistical integraty of an Urban poll.
> 
> The swines.


 
Innit! Utter rotters!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

xenon said:


> Argh! Ear worms.


Haven't heard that for a while  But yes, annoying aren't they ?


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah think I learned that on here.

Had one the other day. Have forgotten what it was and now I'm trying to stop myself from remembering. Doh.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *sniggers loudly*
> Eermmm Fizz....check the Naked thread for it first!
> 
> 
> Lol@Betty






Oh my giddy aunt!!!!

erm...I'm not sure bombscare will be as understanding bout me handling that tool as much as the one in the pub.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

what has Marius had his knob out or something.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> what has Marius had his knob out or something.



Fuck me you're quick on the old uptake!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> what has Marius had his knob out or something.


 
The clue is in the title nekid thread.

TBH when i went on that thread i never expected to meet any urbanites in question.

I'd have stayed off it had I known that one day I would.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

SO you got ya knob out on the tinternet then


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> The clue is in the title nekid thread.
> 
> TBH when i went on that thread i never expected to meet any urbanites in question.
> 
> I'd have stayed off it had I known that one day I would.



I don't realy think it matters TBH...I mean it's your perogative and as long as you keep yer todger under wraps at the meets then whats the prob?


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> Fuck me you're quick on the old uptake!



And I'm quite glad to say I'm very slow on the uptake when it comes to other blokes knobs


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> And I'm quite glad to say I'm very slow on the uptake when it comes to other blokes knobs



I heard you touched his tool as well though

i never even got a look in- bloody balckberry bollox


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Oh my giddy aunt!!!!
> erm...I'm not sure bombscare will be as understanding bout me handling that tool as much as the one in the pub. D



LMAO 



Marius said:


> TBH when i went on that thread i never expected to meet any urbanites in question.
> I'd have stayed off it had I known that one day I would.



Hehehee. 



fizzerbird said:


> I don't realy think it matters TBH...I mean it's your perogative and as long as you keep yer todger under wraps at the meets then whats the prob?



Indeed! 



djbombscare said:


> And I'm quite glad to say I'm very slow on the uptake when it comes to other blokes knobs


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I don't realy think it matters TBH...I mean it's your perogative and as long as you keep yer todger under wraps at the meets then whats the prob?


 
Damn there goes the swedish sauna theme I was going to suggest for the next meet.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> Damn there goes the swedish sauna theme I was going to suggest for the next meet.




ou can bring the jar of honey though.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> blackberry bollox




*sniggers considering the topic on this page...*



Lol fizzer! No!!!! No honey ANYWHERE near Marius!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> ou can bring the jar of honey though.


 
Imagine I got to the meet early and left a jar of honey on the table before anyone arrived.

I'm predicting that upon entering every Urbanite seeing said jar would suddenly remember an urgent appointment eleswhere.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I heard you touched his tool as well though
> 
> i never even got a look in- bloody balckberry bollox



if his cock comes with a shiny silvery back to it and a touch screen monitor then yeah I played with it At one point I even waved it around under everyones noses. 

Its no mean feat to be able to hold it up to his ear and use it as a phone either.

Personally I dont do hand tools. I prefer to use POWER tools where you have to strap yourself in and RIDE THE GEEEEEE's


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> if his cock comes with a shiny silvery back to it and a touch screen monitor then yeah I played with it At one point I even waved it around under everyones noses.
> 
> Its no mean feat to be able to hold it up to his ear and use it as a phone either.
> 
> Personally I dont do hand tools. I prefer to use POWER tools where you have to strap yourself in and RIDE THE GEEEEEE's



yahhhhoooooo


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> i never even got a look in- bloody balckberry bollox




Go easy with that blackberry bollox stuff. if your not careful you can get a prick or two in the wrong places


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> Imagine I got to the meet early and left a jar of honey on the table before anyone arrived.
> I'm predicting that upon entering every Urbanite seeing said jar would suddenly remember an urgent appointment eleswhere.


LMAO! 



djbombscare said:


> Personally I dont do hand tools. I prefer to use POWER tools where you have to strap yourself in and RIDE THE GEEEEEE's


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

Its all true


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Its all true



I have friction burns


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

oh my goodness...

*sniggers n nudges Betty*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL @ this thread


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

Evening again folks  

Comes the revolution, the railways will be the first to go (if they ever arrive on time)  

*I know it's an old joke but......)


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Evening again folks
> 
> Comes the revolution, the railways will be the first to go (if they ever arrive on time)
> 
> *I know it's an old joke but......)



Do you live on a train or what?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome home SC! 

Poor sod I think he does fizzer


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Do you live on a train or what?


After tonight, it feels like it


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> The clue is in the title nekid thread.
> 
> TBH when i went on that thread i never expected to meet any urbanites in question.
> 
> I'd have stayed off it had I known that one day I would.



It's things like this that make not being able to see that thread a blessing sometimes.

No offence.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

xenon said:


> It's things like this that make not being able to see that thread a blessing sometimes.
> 
> No offence.



Do NOT ask me to describe it xenon!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

xenon said:


> It's things like this that make not being able to see that thread a blessing sometimes.
> 
> No offence.


 
No offence taken.

Just as well that you don't have a brail reader too.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Do NOT ask me to describe it xenon!



*laughs loudly*


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> No offence taken.
> 
> Just as well that you don't have a brail reader too.



Why will he mistake it for a dot above an "i" then


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

xenon said:


> It's things like this that make not being able to see that thread a blessing sometimes.
> 
> No offence.



Amazing....


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> No offence taken.
> 
> Just as well that you don't have a brail reader too.




*shudder*


----------



## softybabe (Feb 18, 2008)

goodness people!  how many pages since Saturday! 

Back in stinky London now...so tired...off to bed

Wuverly meet...u guys have rhyme


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

softybabe said:


> goodness people!  how many pages since Saturday!
> 
> Back in stinky London now...so tired...off to bed
> 
> Wuverly meet...u guys have rhyme



nice night last night mate

I wasnt allowed to know incase i spoilt the surprise, he told lightbulb instead


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Softyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, great to meet you lovely lady!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi softybabe .. good to meet you too


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> Damn there goes the swedish sauna theme I was going to suggest for the next meet.



I know how to make a proper old fashioned sauna (Finnish/Suomi styley).

[He goes to dig out the Blue Peter blueprints]


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Oi oi nelly you female flinger you!  
Heh 

And yes been bouncing alot cept for today....wayyy too tired, all bounce dout for the day...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah its a good thing.
> 
> I dont see the prob with naming others, though atleast i can laugh at your pic knowing who you all are now.



IT IS a problem! the rule on here is that you don't post pics or name people without their consent. are you going to post up a pic of you now?!! 
you've only been here a few months, why do you think it's ok to demand names??

please delete teh pic/names or both.

sorry that this is my first post since sat and it was great to meet everyone (more in a bit!) but that has really pissed me off.
posters do get problems and grief after their pics have been posted you know.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> Morning
> 
> [trump trump trump]
> 
> ...



 no apologies for your behaviour??


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

ddraig said:


> IT IS a problem! the rule on here is that you don't post pics or name people without their consent. are you going to post up a pic of you now?!!
> you've only been here a few months, why do you think it's ok to demand names??
> 
> please delete teh pic/names or both.
> ...



Soz. Didnt know that was the policy. 

Used to meets posting pics beforehand with names to make it easier for people to meet. 

Ive deleted the names now. 

Yeah comeon TL. Get yet pics out now you've seen the others.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Soz. Didnt know that was the policy.
> 
> Used to meets posting pics beforehand with names to make it easier for people to meet.
> 
> ...



cheers marius, glad you and strumps got yer trains, we were wondering yesterday


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Ddraig!

Clear yer feking box man!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

ddraig said:


> cheers marius, glad you and strumps got yer trains, we were wondering yesterday



Yes thanks I made it by the skin of my teeth. 

Kinda wish I'd missed it as if i had of I would have rang my mate and gone clubbing with him and said what the hell to the expensive taxi again.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2008)

right, proper post now! 

had a great night. cool to meet those i've met before and wicked to meet some new ones spesh the lovely strumps

millers is a laugh init! the new landpeeps were taken by suprise and mad as a box of frogs.

loved the motown, much improved music policy 

funny meeting people off t'internet and having a mad night!
shame there was one who nearly spoilt it! lucky the rest of yaz made it good and we had a professional diplomat in our midst 

bit worse for wear on the sunday! but i'll blame that on the mega lovely mateys sweaty and lightbulb


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Yes thanks I made it by the skin of my teeth.
> 
> Kinda wish I'd missed it as if i had of I would have rang my mate and gone clubbing with him and said what the hell to the expensive taxi again.



In reality what would have probably happened is that you would have missed yer train and not been able to get hold of your mate or found anyone to go clubbing with, leaving you to foot the bill of expensive cab regardless...lucky for you you got it innit!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Luverllllyyyy to meet you tooo ddraig 

Was a grrrrrreat night *still smiling*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> In reality what would have probably happened is that you would have missed yer train and not been able to get hold of your mate or found anyone to go clubbing with, leaving you to foot the bill of expensive cab regardless...lucky for you you got it innit!


 
Pah you are soooo negative.

You are probably right though.

Add to that the fact I would have been splashed bu a taxi driving through a puddle (even though it hadn't rained for days), beaten up by evil gypsies (not the nice ones Betty but the evil ones) and forced to walk up the A470 where upon i get ironically run over by an ambulance on its way to an emergency.

Just as well i caught it really thinking about it.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> _Image removed - person in photo withdrew consent - Crispy_



just thought i should say that that was me! sorry sweaty and thanks crispy


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

We need a secret invite only welsh meet forum like the brixton lot have where we can post pics and discuss the illicit goings on in safety. 

Cant see Editor giving us one though. Or the secret forum.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

There's a secret forum?

How do you know about it if it's a secret Marius?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

ddraig said:


> just thought i should say that that was me! sorry sweaty and thanks crispy



Nah mate my apols- i just wasnt thinking


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> There's a secret forum?
> 
> How do you know about it if it's a secret Marius?



I have spies everywhere. and editor mentioned it somewhere once, although he may have been joking.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> We need a secret invite only welsh meet forum like the brixton lot have where we can post pics and discuss the illicit goings on in safety.
> 
> Cant see *editor *giving us one though. Or the secret forum.



we could keep the venue a secret and only give it out via PM?
i think that's been done before iirc.

also Marius, editor gets more than his fair share of freaks on his case and don't want to be to referred to by his real name afaik


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

ddraig said:


> we could keep the venue a secret and only give it out via PM?
> i think that's been done before iirc.
> 
> also Marius, editor gets more than his fair share of freaks on his case and don't want to be to referred to by his real name afaik



Ive edited but thought his name was a well known fact and even published in several places on the main site (will check that).

I even know his last name. 

My appols to Ed if he has started hiding his name and I wasnt aware of it.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Ive edited but thought his name was a well known fact and even published in several places on the main site (will check that).
> 
> I even know his last name.
> 
> *My appols to Ed if he has started hiding his name and I was aware of it.*



he's not hiding it! just not wanting it to be easier for the freaks and h8rs!

do you think i would make it up?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

ddraig said:


> we could keep the venue a secret and only give it out via PM?
> i think that's been done before iirc.
> 
> also Marius, editor gets more than his fair share of freaks on his case and don't want to be to referred to by his real name afaik




We've done that in Bristol before.

Opened a meet up in the forum but only gave out venue by PM request, though it was a tad problematic agreeing on the venue in the first place via PM! lol


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

ddraig said:


> he's not hiding it! just not wanting it to be easier for the freaks and h8rs!
> 
> do you think i would make it up?



Dont be silly. Was just saying that I wasn't aware of the situation. 

Im not personally interested in the ins and outs of Editors online life so many things others may be aware of, in passing or otherwise, Im not.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Dont be silly. Was just saying that I wasn't aware of the situation.
> 
> Im not personally interested in the ins and outs of Editors online life so many things others may be aware of, in passing or otherwise, Im not.



\/\/  <<< with hands



silly indeed! wotchitgudboy!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

If you're gonna fall out can you do it at the next meet....naked in a mud pit maybe?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> If you're gonna fall out can you do it at the next meet....naked in a mud pit maybe?



 why miss S! 

was it worth and you'll have to ask softy to release me first!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

V <---- with one hand 

Strumps, only if you all promise to shout scrap scrap whilst James T Kirk's fight music plays in the background and a blue or green skinned girl is awaiting the victor.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Hehehehe.

Well Softy can be your prize of course ddraig! 
And lmao yes ok Marius....


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2008)

blydi nutters!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Ain't they


----------



## softybabe (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> nice night last night mate
> 
> I wasnt allowed to know incase i spoilt the surprise, he told lightbulb instead



Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! sexy mare!!  It was indeed a very pleasant surprise   tis was nice to sit in the breakfast conservatory on a Monday sipping tea and watching peeps rush to work


----------



## softybabe (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Softyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, great to meet you lovely lady!



and u 2!!!  sexy bouncy one


----------



## softybabe (Feb 19, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Hi softybabe .. good to meet you too



pleasure was all mine...hope your B&B was comfy...see u next time


----------



## softybabe (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> I have spies everywhere. and editor mentioned it somewhere once, although he may have been joking.



I nearly run someone who looked like the editor over with my bag at Paddington yesterday...will ya spies know if he was there


----------



## softybabe (Feb 19, 2008)

ddraig said:


> why miss S!
> 
> was it worth and you'll have to ask softy to release me first!



RELEASED!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Get em out 4 da ladies!!!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Yes thanks I made it by the skin of my teeth.
> 
> Kinda wish I'd missed it as if i had of I would have rang my mate and gone clubbing with him and said what the hell to the expensive taxi again.



Think what he's trying to say is he wished he'd missed it and got a train to Swansea instead!!

Ddraig: I think ya being a bit hard on one attendee mate, unless of course something happened after we left. Fuck , if I was single I'd have been far worse after a few beers. After all the Welsh/Brizzle gals-only added so not to offend Fizzer- are a sight for sore eyes and no mistake!!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Lmao Softy


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh cmon lets forget about it all now- it wasnt nice seeing my mate feel uncomfortable, but i fink the diffusion aided by others was admirable....even lightbulb had his thigh rubbed


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2008)

Who the fuck is lightbulb?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

1927 said:


> Who the fuck is lightbulb?



My BF, he joined last year


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Pah I didn't have MY thigh rubbed


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

softybabe said:


> I nearly run someone who looked like the editor over with my bag at Paddington yesterday...will ya spies know if he was there


 
Yes it was him. He was meeting the russians.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

1927 said:


> After all the Welsh/Brizzle gals-only added so not to offend Fizzer- are a sight for sore eyes and no mistake!!




So you only added me because you didn't want me to feel left out and NOT because I'm a sight for sore eyes then?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

Ooh this should be good.

/fetches deckchair and popcorn


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

*hides under the deckchair*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

He meant mentioning the brizzle and welsh connection, not that fizzer wasnt hot.....she is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

* grabs strumps from under deckchair and throws popcorn on floor*


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2008)

Fizzer, really!!

Its only the fact that Mrs27 is with child, oh and the fact that bumscare has guns, that prevent me from expressing my true feelings towards you.

You are hot gal....ouch!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

1927 said:


> Fizzer, really!!
> 
> Its only the fact that Mrs27 is with child, oh and the fact that bumscare has guns, that prevent me from expressing my true feelings towards you.
> 
> You are hot gal....ouch!



hmmmph...so what did you go back and edit then eh? eh?

ah just read reason lol!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Yes it was him. He was meeting the russians.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, day three of post Cardiff meet and I'd like to do it again already


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Well, day three of post Cardiff meet and I'd like to do it again already



Have you seen the May thread?

If you can't wait until then, there's always Kabu in Bristol end of March. 

you know ya wanna


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 19, 2008)

The May thread....  
*Goes off to look* 

Can't do the Kabu one unfortunately - In London on the Friday


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2008)

Post 439 was by Marius, posting from The Millers, and is therefore the official first intrameet post. Therefore if we reach post number 877 we will have had as many posts post meet as we did pre meet. If ya see what I mean!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

1927 said:


> Post 439 was by Marius, posting from The Millers, and is therefore the official first intrameet post. Therefore if we reach post number 877 we will have had as many posts post meet as we did pre meet. If ya see what I mean!!


 

Your OCD is showing mate


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Your OCD is showing mate



How many more do we need then?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

AND what do we win when we get there?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Your OCD is showing mate



At least he isn't pouring honey on it


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks fizzer


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

188 i think


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Come on we can do this!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> The May thread....
> *Goes off to look*
> 
> Can't do the Kabu one unfortunately - In London on the Friday


 
Oh sorry mate. Um the police rang. Something about a sheep. The upshot was that despite what you've heard it ain't legal in this country and you aren't allowed back in.

Such a shame as you were looking to future meets.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Come on we can do this!


 
Ooooh no we can't!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oh sorry mate. Um the police rang. Something about a sheep. The upshot was that despite what you've heard it ain't legal in this country and you aren't allowed back in.
> 
> Such a shame as you were looking to future meets.


Ouch !!!!  
Blast !!


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 19, 2008)

ddraig said:


> no apologies for your behaviour??



dancin' twas all in good fun my friend


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> At least he isn't pouring honey on it




*tea. keyboard*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> dancin' twas all in good fun my friend



Nice edit nelly


lets keep this sweet- a lot of time and effort and fun has gone into forging these friendships and you are still and were very welcome to it.....Please just say your not on the wind up and play nicely so the next time we can all have another smashing night...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Yaaaaa Haaaaaaa! 

*Grabs Betty and whisks her back to ULH thread *

Whoooooosh!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

*arrives as back up n snarls bravely with hands on hips........then realises no one else is here n runs back to ULH very quickly*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

Oi stop rushing off to other threads. You got to get this one up to 877.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 20, 2008)

Hope this helps the post-count then...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> dancin' twas all in good fun my friend



are you serious?? do you think it was good fun for anyone but yourself?

sorry to those who would rather everything be forgotten or to gloss over it or didn't see or hear what was going on but why should such sleazy passive aggressive behaviour be tolerated? lucky it was a good night and everyone else was sound at the meet but i personally can't and won't <mortimer>let it lie </mortimer>

do you not remember how many times you were asked very nicely to leave it? reasoned with over and over?
the manhandling of about half the people there? 
the knocking over of drinks?

e2a -this should help the post count/deckchair concession


----------



## cesare (Feb 20, 2008)

Blimey, that don't sound like normal for Nellyphant. He certainly wasn't like that at a Bath Meet.

Anyways fizzzzzzzzzer ... gonna do Kabuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Nice edit nelly
> 
> 
> lets keep this sweet- a lot of time and effort and fun has gone into forging these friendships and you are still and were very welcome to it.....Please just say your not on the wind up and play nicely so the next time we can all have another smashing night...



I'm not on the wind up...the comment is completely innocent


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 20, 2008)

ddraig said:


> are you serious?? do you think it was good fun for anyone but yourself?
> 
> sorry to those who would rather everything be forgotten or to gloss over it or didn't see or hear what was going on but why should such sleazy passive aggressive behaviour be tolerated? lucky it was a good night and everyone else was sound at the meet but i personally can't and won't <mortimer>let it lie </mortimer>
> 
> ...



Thanks Ddraig for being honest about this. I had no idea I was the origin of what was going on!

All I remember is having a good laugh twirling and swinging people and lots of smiling and then you getting a bit twitchy with me. As for the drinks, if I knew I knocked them over, I would have cleaned up the mess and gone straight to the bar and bought for those. 

It may be best if you could please PM me with all the gory details in full...and then go from there.

To anyone that is reading this post that was affected by my dishonourable conduct, please accept my utmost apologies. I'm quite happy to call those and talk it over in person as I thought you guys were a lovely bunch and feel very sad in myself that I could be the cause of others unhappiness.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

Its looking like the mud wrestling could be a three way death match. Who will be king of the ring. I'm putting my money on me and with my experience of karate and sumo.

Nelly I think this could all be diffused with a simple appology. Y'know a 'sorry I was a twat I was very very drunk' kinda thing.
Which the parties involved can graciously accept.

Then afterwards I'll make you both shake hands or kiss n make up. I'm thinking Ddraig would prefer the hand shake.

Now do it or i'll bang all your heads together until you see sense.

/games teacher mode

Update: ah good beat me to it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> As for the drinks, if I knew I knocked them over, I would have cleaned up the mess and gone straight to the bar and bought for those.
> 
> To anyone that is reading this post that was affected by my dishonourable conduct, please accept my utmost apologies. I'm quite happy to call those and talk it over in person as I thought you guys were a lovely bunch and feel very sad in myself that I could be the cause of others unhappiness.



You were completely batted, a fair few drinks AND people were knocked over as a result and when this got drawn to your attention you got 'lairy'. You took a bit of handling, mainly to keep you safe from yourself! 

It's good that you apologise and want to sort things out. 

PM on way (gorey details)...after I do some chores!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> PM on way (gorey details)...after I do some chores!


 
Remember to make some extra stuff up so that he'll be really really mortified. /dr evil finger jesture


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2008)

Marius said:


> Remember to make some extra stuff up so that he'll be really really mortified. /dr evil finger jesture



look mate, it is not funny. did you get any hassle?
really appreciated if it wasn't trivialised, thanks.

and as suggested i am going to PM nellyphant about it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

cesare said:


> Blimey, that don't sound like normal for Nellyphant. He certainly wasn't like that at a Bath Meet.
> 
> Anyways fizzzzzzzzzer ... gonna do Kabuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



oooh knock me over with an interdental brush!

Yay feking yay! 

*jumps around like a loon*

Go and post on the kabu thread in Bristol forum...i'm sure you'll attract lots more in coming also


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 20, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> I'm not on the wind up...the comment is completely innocent



Now you know what went on you can see why i said wind up

maybe im at fault here for not making you aware of what happened, i should have realised you wouldnt remember

Anyways hopefully the pm's today will have sorted this all out


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 20, 2008)

ddraig said:


> look mate, it is not funny. did you get any hassle?
> really appreciated if it wasn't trivialised, thanks.
> 
> and as suggested i am going to PM nellyphant about it.



Im at fault of this to my friend, but really like marius we were just trying to diffuse it, not add to it..Honestly


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Im at fault of this to my friend, but really like marius we were just trying to diffuse it, not add to it..Honestly



mate you are NOT at fault at all.

can we leave this now everybody? Marius would like to keep his thread fluffy and it is better done by PM's, still haven't had a chance to do the PM!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 20, 2008)

ddraig said:


> mate you are NOT at fault at all.
> 
> can we leave this now everybody? Marius would like to keep his thread fluffy and it is better done by PM's, still haven't had a chance to do the PM!




defo mate.... xxx


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

How manmy more posts do we need?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

Are we there yet?

Um 161 posts till um whatever.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 20, 2008)

my boulangrie potatoes dont look like they will work- i wish missfran was ere in my kitchen


----------



## softybabe (Feb 20, 2008)

Marius said:


> You got to get this one up to 877.



Why?  have i missed something or do we get a prize?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Ooooooooooooo


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Klahoma...where the wind comes rushing through the plains!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Why? have i missed something or do we get a prize?


 
Yeah 1927 is going to cook us all dinner.


----------



## softybabe (Feb 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Ooooooooooooo



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

I'm so tired!!!  i blame the aftermath of the Welsh meet... 

I'm co-ordinating a training course over the weekend so i'm working none stop till 29 Feb   I see 100% pass rate coming up hehehe!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Marius said:


> Yeah 1927 is going to cook us all dinner.



Well judging by how well he feeds his cat I'd say we are in for a real treat...yum yum!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2008)

Marius said:


> Yeah 1927 is going to cook us all dinner.



You don't know how much of a treat that would be! Seriously.

Mrs27 refers to be as Marty Pierre White!!

I'll start working on an easy to prepare menu for 12.

With a veggy option of course.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Klahoma...where the wind comes rushing through the plains!



*slaps thigh and chews tabaccy* 




veggie option


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Today Matthew I'm going to be...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

1927 said:


> You don't know how much of a treat that would be! Seriously.
> 
> Mrs27 refers to be as Marty Pierre White!!
> 
> ...


 
*bumps the post count like mad*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Marius said:


> *Humps the post count like mad*



Fer gawd sake lad...show a bit of restraint!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Fer gawd sake lad...show a bit of restraint!


 


But the thread is so sexy, i can't help it.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 20, 2008)

Evening folks  

bump


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Evening folks
> 
> Hump



Not you as well!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 20, 2008)

* chortles* 

LOL just spotted the edit !


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

We've still got 100 and summink left...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> * chortles*
> 
> LOL just spotted the edit !




soz...i'm in minx mode tonight...bombscare isn't around to wind up, so you're all easy targets


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

*scoffs welshcakes*

BURRRRP

*hides from strumpet*


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

*makes more*  

*sniggers at the humpers*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 20, 2008)

*steps in from other thread to rescue welshcakes but they've gone either eaten or hidden *


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> *steps in from other thread to rescue welshcakes but they've gone either eaten or hidden *



Well I scoffed the first batch but I didn't get a look in at the second lot...hmmmm...she's hiding them!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Well I scoffed the first batch but I didn't get a look in at the second lot...hmmmm...she's hiding them!


*searches for the Welshcakes*


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

*gives some to SC*

Fizzer...you've had enough...you'll be sick


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> *searches for the Welshcakes*



I suspect she has them about her person...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah! you made me jump!

Where did you spring from you bouncy thing!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> soz...i'm in minx mode tonight...bombscare isn't around to spank up


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Marius said:


>


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

I springed up from that other thread 

Lol Marius


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 20, 2008)

Night folks


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Night SC...i'm gonna be going to my nest shortly also.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

Ditto....*yaaaaawns n rubs eyes*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah night all. Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh no!! I found CHAT!!  lol


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

<sneaks into thread whilst they are all asleep to wreek havoc>



Strumpet said:


> Oh no!! I found CHAT!!  lol



BIG mistake! I actually found urban chat before I found the boards many moons ago...I daren't...i'd get nothing done!



<continues to wreek havoc> ...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

<tippy toes past them>

awwww don't they all look sweet and innocent...bless!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

<looks under strumpets bed>

Now I just know she made another batch of welshcakes, where the frug has she his them?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

<rummages around>

Is this them?

<pulls out tupperware box from under strumpets bed>


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

shit! she's waking up!

<dives under strumpets bed>

<waits>

Nah, I think she's talking in her sleep...what she saying? I can't quite make it out? 

<strains to listen>


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

It sounds like ...wtf?...stop it your...stop it your??


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

<crawls from under bed with tupperware box>

Shit! there she goes again...what _is_ she mumbling...your? your?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

heavns above she's thrashing about now!

wtf is she saying...

OMG she's gigling now!

"stop stop...your...get off your!"


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

Fek sake!

It isn't 'your' at all...she's saying.. 'Eeyore'...stop it 'Eeyore' !! Thats it!







<scarpers with tupperware box>

I'll neck these welshcakes later...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 21, 2008)

SC laughs


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 21, 2008)

*yaaaaaaaaaaawns, scratches....checks welshcakes are still under her pillow....little squished but safe*

*had weird dreams last night.....* 






I likez chatroomz...ohnoez....


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmmm..... 
People wandering around in the night hmmmmm's again suspiciously  
*uses hmm icon because it's there*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

At last...time for a coffee break!

I've been working hard all morning time to put me feet up for a few minutes and munch on those scrumptious welshcakes I nicked from under strumpets bed...

<opens Tub>

WTF??!!! 

No welshcakes! Damn!

But wait whats this?

<rifles thourgh tub>

It appears to be photos of Pooh and Christopher in 100 acre woods...

What on earth is Christopher doing to Pooh in this one? 

He appears to have some sort of implement...it looks like a stick...a pooh stick mebbe? Jeeeeeeze!!! 

<Slams lid back on tub and decides what to do next>


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL @ fizzerbird: at least you're "bearing" up under the strain of no Welshcakes 
-Sorry - best I could think of


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 21, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> At last...time for a coffee break!
> 
> I've been working hard all morning time to put me feet up for a few minutes and munch on those scrumptious welshcakes I nicked from under strumpets bed...
> 
> ...




Have you been ta the mushrroom tub or something ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Have you been ta the mushrroom tub or something ?



Or something


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> LOL @ fizzerbird: at least you're "bearing" up under the strain of no Welshcakes
> -Sorry - best I could think of



Bearing up...bear-ing up, BEARing up...love it!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 21, 2008)

Lol oi stop putting cartoon porn in mah weed box!  


Ya prevert


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 21, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Bearing up...bear-ing up, BEARing up...love it!


Heh heh... my sense of humour can usually be relied upon to be bad


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Heh heh... my sense of humour can usually be relied upon to be bad


 
Bad? Completely Pawfull!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 21, 2008)

*whistles nonchalantly*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 21, 2008)

Marius said:


> Bad? Completely Pawfull!


*groans* 

(Although it did give me paws for thought)


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> *groans*
> 
> (Although it did give me paws for thought)


 
Well pooh started it!

 @ self


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 21, 2008)

*groans at SC n Marius*   


 @ Betty


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *groans at SC n Marius*
> 
> 
> @ Betty



* whistles a bit more *


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 21, 2008)

Marius said:


> Well pooh started it!
> 
> @ self


LOL, well I thought I'd carry on fur a while


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay I'm initiating a no more bear puns claws okay?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 21, 2008)

Marius said:


> Okay I'm initiating a no more bear puns claws okay?



That's poo!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 21, 2008)

1927 said:


> That's poo!


And I didn't say a word


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 22, 2008)

I dunno I go to work for a couple of days and this threads all pooh.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 22, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I dunno I go to work for a couple of days and this threads all pooh.



Well, you've seen the state of the house now as well!

Good to hae ya back though...erm is the first weekend in May good for you smileylad?


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes of course but good for what ?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 22, 2008)

*chuckles*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Yes of course but good for what ?


 
Good for what ails ya!

Go read the next meet thread fewl!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 23, 2008)

Heh - thought I'd just drop in here and say a quick g'luck in t'rugby today folks


----------



## Gromit (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh shit good point, i should be heading for the train to watch it.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 23, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oh shit good point, i should be heading for the train to watch it.


LOL - have a good day ...

(I'll be watching from the comfort of my living room)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 23, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> (I'll be watching from the comfort of my living room)



and me


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 23, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> and me


Or even - Afteeeeeernooon  How's you ?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 23, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Or even - Afteeeeeernooon  How's you ?



p[issed right off

But it can only get better i think


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 23, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> p[issed right off
> 
> But it can only get better i think


Sorry to hear that SB, certainly hope it does for ya


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 23, 2008)

Thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiingsssssssssss can only get bettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, can only get bettaaaaaaaaaah aahh ahhhh now I found yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

(or something like that....)


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

794...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah yeah I forgot that we need to get to 877 if we want 1927 to do a Jamie Oliver.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

Does this help ?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

Maybe it does ?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Maybe it does ?


 
I dunno I wasn't watching. 

Try again whilst I'm looking.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> I dunno I wasn't watching.
> 
> Try again whilst I'm looking.


OK


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry i missed it again. I got bored waiting and went on the toher thread. Try again. I'll hang around this time honest.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Sorry i missed it again. I got bored waiting and went on the toher thread. Try again. I'll hang around this time honest.


LOL  (again).... I knowwwww - I took too long again


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry i tried to wait again but some nice people knocked the door to talk to me about someone called Geebus. At least I think that was his name? Anyway I had to answer the door and as luck would have it that was the very moment you tried again and i missed it again.

If you are still there try now?


----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Sorry i tried to wait again but some nice people knocked the door to talk to me about someone called Geebus. At least I think that was his name? Anyway I had to answer the door and as luck would have it that was the very moment you tried again and i missed it again.
> 
> If you are still there try now?



Nah, she's gone mate...will I do?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Sorry i missed it again. I got bored waiting and went on the toher thread. Try again. I'll hang around this time honest.



I read that as 'went onto toilet thread'


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Nah, she's gone mate...will I do?



Always babe...always


----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Always babe...always



hey birdie babe! gee ta


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> LOL  (again).... I knowwwww - I took too long again





softybabe said:


> Nah, she's gone mate...will I do?




She  ?????


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)

You're a GIRL?!?!???!


----------



## mysterygirl (Feb 26, 2008)

Goodness me, are you lot still waffling on??



Am I helping?  

Im a little helper, me.  *wonders if that's good or bad*


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)

I had waffles for dessert tonight....with creamy vanilla icecream and sprinkles of toffee bits 


*gives mg a "Lil Helper" badge*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You're a GIRL?!?!???!


Well. Umm. No..  I'm hoping it was a typo... LOL


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> Goodness me, are you lot still waffling on??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho yes - every post helps (I think that's the idea anyway)


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Well. Umm. No..  I'm hoping it was a typo... LOL



please excuse SB, she been working too hard


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Ho yes - every post helps (I think that's the idea anyway)



no need to cal her a garden utensil!!  she's a laydy


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 26, 2008)

ddraig said:


> please excuse SB, she been working too hard




lill betty wanted me to tell uncle ddraig she is now defo a vegitarian and is refusing meat since Monday

her nanna cooked her tea tonight and she said "mum thank god its cod in butter in sauce".....

shed like to talk to you about it seen as though she knows im no use


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey minime told me tonight (while tucking into a meat sausage....) that she is "gonna be a vegetarian soon"  Lol...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

ddraig said:


> please excuse SB, she been working too hard


LOL - of course


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> lill betty wanted me to tell uncle ddraig she is now defo a vegitarian and is refusing meat since Monday
> 
> her nanna cooked her tea tonight and she said "mum thank god its cod in butter in sauce".....
> 
> shed like to talk to you about it seen as though she knows im no use



x a billion <crosses lil betty off list, mwwwhahahahaha!>
yay! yupyup i will answer her q's nay bother


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Hey minime told me tonight (while tucking into a meat sausage....) that she is "gonna be a vegetarian soon"  Lol...



awwww
 too


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

Southcoaster yesterday:


----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> She  ?????



ooops!   typo...am i forgiven...pls


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

ddraig said:


> no need to cal her a garden utensil!!  she's a laydy


I'll be much more careful with my wording in future !


----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

ddraig said:


> please excuse SB, she been working too hard



cheers hon...especially today


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> ooops!   typo...am i forgiven...pls


Of course you are


----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Southcoaster yesterday:



oi u!  stop ur stirring shit


----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Of course you are



cheers mate!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Hey minime told me tonight (while tucking into a meat sausage....) that she is "gonna be a vegetarian soon"  Lol...




awww its a cool thought process they go through, shows they are in tune with stuff

Fern tried a few years ago, but couldnt stand the thought of never having bacon again

Now she is really not happy with eating something that has been killed for that purpose--- i really admire her at the mo-- she said "if i saw a cow in the field id go up and pet it, not eat it"...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> cheers hon...especially today



aww, will ring ya in a min
(((sb)))


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> awww its a cool thought process they go through, shows they are in tune with stuff
> 
> Fern tried a few years ago, but couldnt stand the thought of never having bacon again
> 
> Now she is really not happy with eating something that has been killed for that purpose--- i really admire her at the mo-- she said "if i saw a cow in the field id go up and pet it, not eat it"...



aww again 
and way to go!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> oi u!  stop ur stirring shit


It's ok, I have a good sense of humour


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2008)

831...


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 27, 2008)

....hours?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2008)

No posts on this thread!

Shit I've lost count hang on...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2008)

834...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 27, 2008)

835... What a good thread this would be to hit my 5000th post


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 27, 2008)

CONGRATS SC!!! *bouncey hug again* 

836


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope thats not sleeps till the next meet.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 27, 2008)

Marius said:


> I hope thats not sleeps till the next meet.



Nope that would be 66


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 27, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> 836





Marius said:


> I hope thats not sleeps till the next meet.



By the way, what are we counting for?  I've had a "senior moment" and forgotten LOL


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 27, 2008)

(I'm not sure  Am joining in with Fizz...it must be something good )


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 28, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhh im all a fluster that fricking  druggy thread has got me riled

Gordon Brown is a plank...!!!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 28, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> By the way, what are we counting for?  I've had a "senior moment" and forgotten LOL



something about Mr1927 making us all a meal...iirc

ooooh first post from work  I blame ddraig...stop sending me PMs!  Email me darn it!  ...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 28, 2008)

843...

Not many more now


----------



## xenon (Feb 28, 2008)

I've just noticed I'm now a 10K plus poster.

Damn. I was saving 10000 for something.


Er, bump.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 29, 2008)

congratulations XENON

you should get access to the "special" 10k forums now. 

I've been told they're like the Virgin Atlantic VIP airpot lounges.

But without the limo, or the fasttrack checking in, No you dont get the free champagne, or the extra comfy chairs,

Actually its more like the Easyjet VIP lounge.

It doenst exist


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL @ VIP lounges
Congrats Xenon .... *boosts own postcount*
Morning everyone 

845


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

morning....'grats Xenon

Is this the thread for boosting own counts?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 29, 2008)

softybabe said:


> morning....'grats Xenon
> 
> Is this the thread for boosting own counts?


Well, no but I thought I'd just join in y'see  - I guess that makes 847 though quite what that's about I've forgotten


----------



## ddraig (Feb 29, 2008)

so a friday race to the finsh line???


----------



## ddraig (Feb 29, 2008)

who on earth will it be...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

Not me


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

Or maybe it will be.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 29, 2008)

Possibly


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

That would be nice.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, maybe then in that case


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

possibly not I as iz got essay to finish


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

10


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

9


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

8


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

Er 6?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 29, 2008)

huh?


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

R we there yet!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 29, 2008)

nah


----------



## ddraig (Feb 29, 2008)

softybabe said:


> R we there yet!



back to the essay you!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

ddraig said:


> nah



oh ok


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

5


----------



## ddraig (Feb 29, 2008)

O RLY!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

ddraig said:


> back to the essay you!



sorry sir


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

1


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

3


----------



## ddraig (Feb 29, 2008)

softybabe said:


> sorry sir



u bloody well will be!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it 877 we're aiming for?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

4


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

ddraig said:


> u bloody well will be!



* is shivering


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

8


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

is it I?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

Zero!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

We there yet?


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

Marius said:


> Zero!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

Right! i'm meant to be working from home...laters!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

one last thing...READ UR EMAIL DDRAIG!


----------



## xenon (Feb 29, 2008)

Secret forums you say?

<suspiciously looks behind laptop>

And congratulations to the winner of the thing what I don't know what is. Erm, you must be very proud on this momentous occasion.


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

1927 said:


> Post 439 was by Marius, posting from The Millers, and is therefore the official first intrameet post. Therefore if we reach post number 877 we will have had as many posts post meet as we did pre meet. If ya see what I mean!!





xenon said:


> And congratulations to the winner of the thing what I don't know what is. Erm, you must be very proud on this momentous occasion.





I won, is was I!!!!  I will like to thank my mum, softyyoungman, ddraig, Sweaty, fizzy, Bombscare, Strumpy, lightbulb, xenon, SC, Marius, 1927, Mrs 1927 er nelly and u know who u r if i've left anyone out.......for making this possible...and of course ... chez Millers ....i prepared a short speech but ...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

3


----------



## xenon (Feb 29, 2008)

softybabe said:


> I won, is was I!!!!  I will like to thank my mum, softyyoungman, ddraig, Sweaty, fizzy, Bombscare, Strumpy, lightbulb, xenon, SC, Marius, 1927, Mrs 1927 er nelly and u know who u r if i've left anyone out.......for making this possible...and of course ... chez Millers ....i prepared a short speech but ...




*wells up*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

1!

I win!

Oh wait I may have miscounted somewhere?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 29, 2008)

Lmao@softy n ddraig slipping in (ooerr) some sexy roleplay talk while ppl were counting  

(wtf you counting?! :confused)


----------



## softybabe (Feb 29, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lmao@softy n ddraig slipping in (ooerr) some sexy roleplay talk while ppl were counting
> 
> (wtf you counting?! :confused)



 u r too clever for ur own good younglady  we cldve gotten away wit it if ...


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2008)

Where's me dinner? 

<looks @ 1927>


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Where's me dinner?
> 
> <looks @ 1927>



Tonite I will be smoking my patrami! Been marinating in the fridge for three weeks in a lovely brine of salt, suagr, juniper berries, bayleaves, thyme, cloves, black pepper. the fridge stinks of lovely New Yorky pastarami like smells. Smoking tonite for a first tatsing tomorrow. Then got two weeks befor e we go away to eat 12 ponuds of the stuff.Mmmmm


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2008)

1927 said:


> Tonite I will be smoking my patrami! Been marinating in the fridge for three weeks in a lovely brine of salt, suagr, juniper berries, bayleaves, thyme, cloves, black pepper. the fridge stinks of lovely New Yorky pastarami like smells. Smoking tonite for a first tatsing tomorrow. Then got two weeks befor e we go away to eat 12 ponuds of the stuff.Mmmmm



I'll take a rain cheque then


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2008)

*gags*


----------



## softybabe (Mar 2, 2008)

Tonite, i'm having cakes n wine

*passes some to Fizz and Strumpy ignores 1927


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2008)

MMMmmmmm ty! *scoffs n grins*


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2008)

/sulks at Softybabe's so obviously sexist distribution


----------



## 1927 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pastrami smoked and first pound conmsumed, bloody fantatstic!! well worth the three week wait!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2008)

Whatever floats your boat 


*gives Marius some*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Whatever floats your boat
> 
> 
> *gives Marius some*


----------



## softybabe (Mar 2, 2008)

Marius said:


> /sulks at Softybabe's so obviously sexist distribution



oooopSi dizzy!  Sorry mate

*makes extra fresh cakes, adds choccies n hands them to Marius


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Tonite, i'm having cakes n wine
> 
> *passes some to Fizz and Strumpy ignores 1927



oooh ta


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


>


 
I wouldn't say no 

We are talking about food yes?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2008)

softybabe said:


> oooopSi dizzy! Sorry mate
> 
> *makes extra fresh cakes, adds choccies n hands them to Marius


 
Why thank you.

/comes out of sulk and beams happily at Softy

Nom nom nom


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2008)

Marius said:


> I wouldn't say no
> 
> We are talking about food yes?



Yes


----------



## softybabe (Mar 2, 2008)

Marius said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> /comes out of sulk and beams happily at Softy
> 
> Nom nom nom



*beams back


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Yes


 
Why the angry face 

Its not my fault I can't say no to food. If you didn't want me to eat it you shouldn't have passed it over


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 3, 2008)

Gawd is this thread still here?

we'll have to start a 

HAVE WE BEEN YET? call


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

Hehehhheeee 

(M the glare face was at fizzer not you )

(was only a pretend scary face anyway....I'm rubbish at them)


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 10, 2008)

I forgot about this thread


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 10, 2008)

OOoooooo cool. 
I like this one....more than some of the others...but not as much as that new one


----------



## Gromit (Mar 10, 2008)

I reported this thread on the 3rd March and asked them to lock it. Obviously the mods liked this thread so much they ignored my request.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 10, 2008)

Reported it!?? What's it ever done to you! 

THREADIST


----------



## Gromit (Mar 10, 2008)

It whisked me away to a scary location full of mental looking strangers who i'm sure all had guns or knives or something and these strangers made me drink alohol even though its against my religion but i was too afraid not to comply.

Then a number of them made threaten body movements to some eerily rythmic noise which i thought might have been some kind of religious sacrifical ceromony or something but luckily niether I or anyone else was sacrificed, but i was very worried.

I only just managed to escape by holding on to the arm of the kindest looking of the lot and asking her if she would pretend she was taking me to get them some pretty beads in exchange for goods, but instead she could have all the sparkly beads. Once we reached a place of safety where I was surrounded by people I quickly made my excuses and ran off like lightning before she knew what was happening.

It was the scariest evening of my life and all the fault of this thread!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 10, 2008)

LMfao


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 10, 2008)

Marius said:


> I reported this thread on the 3rd March and asked them to lock it. Obviously the mods liked this thread so much they ignored my request.


I'm glad you didn't


----------

